# Sticky  The Isofrane Strap



## subkrawler

A few weeks ago, member "alexkarbo" posted a thread wondering what was up with Home - ISOfrane dive watch strap. It piqued my interest because last year, I'd heard a rumor that Isofrane may be making a comeback. Since hearing, I was hoping they would make a return, as I've been looking for a high quality, non-silicone, vintage-inspired strap to mate to my vintage Aquadive Model 50.

Using a bit of "moderator magic" I was able to contact Isofrane to see if I could get some samples to review for you guys, and to test for myself. They were very responsive and sent two straps with the three buckles that they'll be offering. Their first model strap is a PloProf style(for lack of a better term) but if you're familiar with vintage divers, other makers used the same style too. They did tell me that there will be other models/styles available soon, so it sounds like there will be lots to look forward to from Isofrane.

Now just so we're clear, this review is completely uninfluenced by "feebies", discounts etc. While these straps and buckles were sent to me free of charge, I will be returning them as soon as the review is complete.

So let's start with the specs supplied to me by Isofrane.

Length (buckle half): 101.6mm
Length (long half): 131.8mm
Thickness at lug: 5.5mm
Thickness at end: 3.7mm
Width at lug: 24mm (22mm and 20mm coming soon)
Width at end: 22mm
Country of origin for straps: Italy
Country of origin for buckles: Germany
Color: Black (with blue and orange planned for the future)

Now for the pics. The two watches in my collection with 24mm lugs, are a Korsbek Oceaneer, and the vintage Aquadive that I already mentioned. I knew as soon as I took the straps out of the box, that they'd be perfect for the Aquadive. However, I wasn't sure if the retro style would work well with a more modern design like the Korsbek. After putting them on the Korsbek, my concerns were over. Vintage or modern, I think these these straps work very well.










If you'll notice in the pic above, there are two buckle styles, the squared and the rounded. The squared comes in a brushed finish, and a polished finish. The rounded comes in a satin, bead-blasted finish. All buckles are stainless steel, signed "Isofrane" with the squared being signed on the underside, and the rounded being signed on the top. They're thick, solid, very well finished, secured with a screw, and definitely built for the long haul. I'm extremely impressed.

Brushed buckle........


















Polished buckle........









Satin blasted buckle........









Back of straps showing a light, ribbed texture and "Isofrane/Made in Italy" 









Now for the tests. My first test was on a Viking Pro HD vulcanized rubber dry suit, and using the Oceaneer. My wrists are 7" and I was wearing a PolarTec 300 fleece undergarment. The strap is on the third to last hole, so I'm happy with that.


















Next, I tested it on a Rubatex G-231N "Blown Nitrogen" 3mm wetsuit with cuff zippers. This suit proved thicker than just a standard 5mm, so I went with it instead. Again a great fit, and I was wearing the strap on the 5th to last hole.









Like I said, my wrists are 7" and more flat than round, so hopefully these photos will give you guys a decent idea of how the straps will wear. Naturally, the lug to lug distance of different watches will slightly change the fit, but I think this is a good baseline for determining whether these straps will work for you.



















Overall, I'm very impressed with the entire package and can't really find anything wrong. The rubber compound that Isofrane has chosen is quite possibly the best that I've encountered, and I have an IWC, DOXAs, Hirsch Extremes, and a Tropic(silicone as well as a vintage). The material is very comfortable and feels good on the wrist. It's not too stiff, has an ample amount of stretch, but isn't so soft that it feels cheap...it's just right. The molding is crisp and virtually perfect, with the molding lines very difficult to see. Since these are not silicone, they're not lint magnets, so they stay looking clean. Really, I don't know if there is much more that I can convey here on the forum, but once you have them in hand, you'll know what I mean. They exude quality.

Pricing, as I was told, would be around $100 for the strap featuring the rounded buckle, and around $120 for the squared, regardless of finish. Isofrane is ready to go, as they have ample stock of straps and buckles, but they're still waiting on the packaging to be completed. They're so concerned about quality, that they're even having the packaging made in Germany. Now that's what I'm talking about.|>

For now, they told me to just keep checking the website, as the launch could be any day now. Once the site is live, direct purchasing will be available. If there is anything that I've neglected to cover, you guys let me know. If I don't know, I'll do my best to find out.


----------



## Cowbiker

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Ty

Thanks for the review and the great pix!

Cheers,

Sean


----------



## Nalu

*Re: The New Isofrane*

One of the most interesting, and welcome, things to me about the Isofrane straps is how they've managed to exactly recreate the 'pebbled' finish of the originals.


----------



## subkrawler

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Cowbiker said:


> Ty
> 
> Thanks for the review and the great pix!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sean


Sean,

From the way I understand it, literally any day now. The only thing they're waiting for, is the packaging. Since that is out of their manufacturing control, they're reluctant to get very specific about release dates.

Once they have the packaging, they'll immediately launch the site, and start taking and filling orders. For example, if the packaging were to arrive on a Monday, the site could go live by that Wednesday, and they'd be filling orders by Friday. That's why they told me to let everyone know, to please keep checking the website often.

I'll see if they'll notify me when the packaging arrives, so you guys can know and be ready to order asap.


----------



## subkrawler

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Nalu said:


> One of the most interesting, and welcome, things to me about the Isofrane straps is how they've managed to exactly recreate the 'pebbled' finish of the originals.


Since I've never handled a vintage one, I didn't know how exact the finish was(if at all). That's cool to know.


----------



## Beedoo

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Cowbiker said:


> Ty
> 
> Thanks for the review and the great pix!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sean


+1! Great review and excellent photos! 
That is definitely THE dive strap I was waiting for! :-!:-!

Cheers,

Beedoo


----------



## sulaco

*Re: The New Isofrane*

That´s some great news, can´t wait for the blue one :-! for my Ploprof.
Did they say when we can expect that one ?? :think:


----------



## romeo-1

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Ouch...I am a huge fan of divers on rubber but $100-120? Little steep for my budget...too bad too, really nice looking strap.

Great review!


----------



## Swengen

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Great information! Have been looking for a non-silicone strap exactly like this! I hope to hear more when they are available in 22mm and 20mm. :-!


----------



## Graeme

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Thanks for the review Ty, you did a great job there :-! Those isofrane straps look great!! The buckles look really good too!!! can't wait to see what else they will have.
Cheers,
Graeme |>


----------



## SurferD

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Are they using the same tooling as the originals? Will they be available in a variety of lug widths? I'm really interested.


----------



## 2500M_Sub

*Re: The New Isofrane*

The price is a little steep but they look great and are definetly long enough. Im sure I will buy some. Thanks for the review, really appreciate it.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## aikiman44

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Thanks for the review. Looking forward to trying them, especially in 
Blue:-!


----------



## jamoss75

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Thank you very much for the post and review.

I am looking forward to the 22 and 20 mm widths.


----------



## sunnykk

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Nice review and pics. I will definitely get one.


----------



## clonetrooper

*Re: The New Isofrane*

For a rubber strap...that price is a bit to steep..I know Hirsch charges the same...but for two of their straps you almost get a nice pre-owned watch...and I don't even think they look too great...but beauty as always..lies in the eye of the beholder..

cheers...


----------



## Guido Muldoon

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Absolutely spectacular. I'll be getting several.


----------



## subkrawler

*Re: The New Isofrane*



SurferD said:


> Are they using the same tooling as the originals? Will they be available in a variety of lug widths? I'm really interested.


It's all new tooling, and they will be available in 20mm and 22mm widths.


----------



## rajenmaniar

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Great work, Ty.
I cant wait for them to be available. I smell a winner here.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Great looking straps. Excellent review. Thanks for sharing. Looks particularly good w/ Korsbek on dry-suit sleeve.


----------



## Beau8

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Fantastic looking strap combos~Congrats! ;-)


----------



## lilreddivinghood

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Thanx for the review....I can see one of these on my Scubapro Tuna Can. Will there be a WUS discount?:-d


----------



## subkrawler

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Swengen said:


> Great information! Have been looking for a non-silicone strap exactly like this! I hope to hear more when they are available in 22mm and 20mm. :-!


Me too Al, as those are the sizes I'm most interested in as well. I contacted Isofrane again, and they said it's a rough estimate, but the 20mm and 22mm should be available sometime in June.


----------



## subkrawler

*Re: The New Isofrane*



sulaco said:


> That´s some great news, can´t wait for the blue one :-! for my Ploprof.
> Did they say when we can expect that one ?? :think:


The latest is that blue and orange will be available sometime in April (rough estimate).


----------



## supawabb

*Re: The New Isofrane*

subkrawler, thank you. Very much appreciated sir. Excellent review :-!


----------



## Feyd

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Any chance of PVD buckles? I like the buckle, but the proprietary tongue on the buckle is going to make any aftermarket PVD solutions non-existent.


----------



## Cowbiker

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Don't forget there's always people like Jack (IWW) that offer PVD finishing.;-)


----------



## toxicavenger

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Not saying that isn't a sweet band but it looks exactly like my timefactors retro band. Which is one of the nicest rubber bands I have ever owned.


----------



## toxicavenger

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Here is a not so good pic of it. I think I paid 26 dollars for it.


----------



## Feyd

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Cowbiker said:


> Don't forget there's always people like Jack (IWW) that offer PVD finishing.;-)


Oh I know... but we'd have to get 50+ buckles together before that becomes an affordable option. b-)

I just think that Isofrane should have these as an option eventually. |>


----------



## 2500M_Sub

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I agree they look the same and I own a Timefactors in 22mm and the silicone and PU straps from Ocean7 that look similar as well. I think the difference here and it is big is the rubber that is used. IMHO silicone should not be used for straps as they have a tendancy to break I have had several that have done this and they pick up lint. I have a feeling that these are made by Bonetto Cinturini of Italy and their rubber straps last forever. I have some of their straps since maybe about 2000 and they are still fine. I guess they are steep because Im sure they had to pay $$$$$ to have the molds made and then they have to buy so many straps as well. I checked into having straps made before and it was not cheap, I was not willing to outlay the cash for the molds and then buy 1000 straps.
Kudos to these guys for bring these straps to market, I love quality rubber straps and will need some of these for sure.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Darkman

*Re: The New Isofrane*

The vintage style one that Timefactors was selling is also from BC, if I'm not mistaken, but it is a very thin strap... I suspect these new Isofrane are big chunky versions of the same.


----------



## Cowbiker

*Re: The New Isofrane*

TF has two style 'retro' straps, the flat think w/ Bling style holes (i got mine when I purchased a PRS-50) and a later, thicker, Ladder style. The ladder style is a considerably more robust strap.


----------



## DEMO111

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Ty, Thanks for the excellent review. This looks to be the perfect stap, I'll be making a purchase when they are ready. I've purchased a couple of the O7 PU straps in the past which work well. I really like the look of the detailing, surface texture and molding quality of this Isofrane. I also like the beefy thickness of it. This strap looks like it will work very well on many of my watches.


----------



## toxicavenger

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Actually here is the specs of the timefactors band, it isn't thin at all and it isn't silicone either. Mine has NO lint on it but it does attract dirt when I am working outside. I don't see mine breaking like all the Seiko rubber bands I have used in the past. But this is a sweet band all in it self. Just way to expensive for me.

Specification for the Retro band:​
Soft and flexible polyurethane construction
7mm thick at the lugs, tapering to 3.5mm thick at each end
Buckle side is 80mm long (excluding buckle) and the "hole" side is 130mm
Available in 20 & 22mm black only. 20mm is parallel and 22mm tapers to 20mm at buckle
Brushed stainless steel buckle with 7mm wide tang
Wet suit extension piece is available which fits both 20 & 22mm strap


----------



## 2500M_Sub

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Yes the vintage style with holes that is listed as silicone looks to be from BC (really is nbr rubber). The ladder style is not. Even though the ladder style is thicker and is listed as PU it is silicone. I was so happy that its was PU but was disapointed when it arrived and turned out to be silicone. Not a bad strap for the money but I really dislike silicone straps, I guess its my pet peeve. Darkman I really applaud you for carrying the BC straps and offereing them with your watches, it is a big deal to me at least. By the way the vintage style in 22mm that I got from you is currently on my Zodiac SSW 1000, I squeezed it in the 20mm lugs and it looks great. Will have to post some pics.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Spring-Diver

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Thanks for the info. I want some


----------



## Darkman

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Thanks, Ren - I love the BC straps & would LOVE to see the SSW 1000 on one -- one of my favorite watches!


----------



## Watchcap

*Re: The New Isofrane*

If there's one thing I hate it's silicone straps. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Nalu

*Re: The New Isofrane*



toxicavenger said:


> Not saying that isn't a sweet band but it looks exactly like my timefactors retro band. Which is one of the nicest rubber bands I have ever owned.


I own several of the TF straps and have handled a prototype of the Isofrane strap. The Isofrane strap is better built and more comfortable. Whether it's worth the difference in price is an individual decision.


----------



## toxicavenger

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Nalu said:


> I own several of the TF straps and have handled a prototype of the Isofrane strap. The Isofrane strap is better built and more comfortable. Whether it's worth the difference in price is an individual decision.


 Sweet thanks for the info.:-!


----------



## demer03

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Ty, Thanks for the review....that will look sweet on my 300T...

Can't wait!


----------



## romeo-1

*Re: The New Isofrane*



romeo-1 said:


> Ouch...I am a huge fan of divers on rubber but $100-120? Little steep for my budget...too bad too, really nice looking strap.
> 
> Great review!


Ahhh, who am I kidding...of course I'll be getting one! I keep coming back to this review and the more I look the more I like!


----------



## PloProf Pimp

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Great review and pics! For those interested, more pics of the strap can be found here at the original ISOFRANE thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=344492&page=2

Some vintage ISOFRANE straps are heavily porous/pebbled and that is due to patina/age. When new, they did have a slight pebbled texture. The re-issue ISOFRANE straps were faithfully recreated utilizing identical molds, so that is the reason for the slight pebbled texture that Colin speaks of. The re-issue straps are of the finest quality and construction, and are extremely durable. They were torture tested for strength and durability.

They are not an imitator, they are the originator. They are not meant to be a budget strap, and hence do not have a budget price. Had they been made in the Orient, then they would have had a budget price and the quality and wearability would have reflected that. Many collectors do not like putting a cheap strap on an expensive watch.

If you've never had the pleasure of owning a vintage ISOFRANE strap, you are simply unaware of the comfort, fit, and durability that they provide. The vintage straps are extremely rare and expensive. In the past I have paid $250 USD for just one vintage ISOFRANE strap (a 20mm blue version). However, I have friends that have paid upwards of $450 for one 24mm version (red, yellow, and blue) because they are so collectible and desirable.

Besides rarity, collectibility, and design perfection; there's a reason those vintage ISOFRANE straps fetch so much money. In my opinion, they were - and probably are - the best constructed and most comfortable dive straps ever made. That was what we strived to recreate with the re-issue straps. ;-)


----------



## Victor Boyd

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Excellent review Ty,

I have been a huge fan of the Vintage Isofrane straps for many years now and am very fortunate to have them on several of my Vintage Dive Watches. The fact that 40 Year old Rubber straps are still going strong is a testament to their build quality.

The New Isofrane is a very welcome arrival . I have long wanted a Rubber Strap of this quality to re-appear. I was fortunate to receive an early Prototype and have worn it regularly on my Kobold Arctic Diver and Ennebi Fondale . The build quality is top notch and for anyone fortunate enough to own Vintage Isofrane`s you will love the new strap. For everyone else this is a strap that will work beautifully for many,many years to come and imho will prove to be fantastic value for money over time.

The design and feel is faithful to the Original . Nice feel on the wrist ( no hair pulling ) , not a lint magnet , can get a perfect fit due to the amount of holes and their proximity ( just like the Vintage ), and can balance a heavy watch head easily.

I will take some more snaps of the Prototype soon ,but here are a few Q & D`s on my Arctic Diver . I will also add a bunch of pics of Vintage Isofranes.
I am looking forward to owning many New Isofrane straps and can`t wait for the 22mm & 20mm sizes too for some of my Vintage Pieces . Some fun colors could be very cool too .

Cheers,
Vic 





































Vintage Isofrane ... they were standard on many Classic Vintage Divers
































































Wish I still had this one ...


----------



## David Woo

*Re: The New Isofrane*



subkrawler said:


> For now, they told me to just keep checking the website, as the launch could be any day now.


From the site I see that the Synchron Group is making/selling these straps, cool. We've been hearing that the family was going to start Synchron up again, it will be interesting to see what other of their brands they bring back.
The straps look good, may have to get one and try it out.
DW


----------



## David Woo

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Victor Boyd said:


> Wish I still had this one ...


Victor, you have/had all the best toys, lol. My 1000m is long gone, for that matter so is the 500m, can't keep them all.
DW


----------



## aikiman44

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Love those photos, Vic.
Can't wait till the new one is available.


----------



## subkrawler

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Feyd said:


> Oh I know... but we'd have to get 50+ buckles together before that becomes an affordable option. b-)
> 
> I just think that Isofrane should have these as an option eventually. |>


Good news Feyd, PVD buckles will be available by the time the straps are ready to ship.

...and guys, glad you've enjoyed the review and thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Feyd

*Re: The New Isofrane*

sweet. I'm in.


----------



## subkrawler

*Re: The New Isofrane*

*Update:* The packaging is in..........:-!










Provided there aren't any unforeseen delays...Monday, Feb 15th is the day that Isofrane opens for business. I'm pretty excited about this one.


----------



## Beedoo

*Re: The New Isofrane*



subkrawler said:


> *Update:* The packaging is in..........:-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provided there aren't any unforeseen delays...Monday, Feb 15th is the day that Isofrane opens for business. I'm pretty excited about this one.


Great news!! My credit card is ready...! ;-)


----------



## DEMO111

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Great news Ty, thanks for the update.

If everything stays on schedule I'll be making a purchase on Monday.


----------



## SHANE 1000

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Perfection, that is about the finest rubber strap there is. now I hope it will fit my 9 1/4 inch hams:-d.


----------



## Crue4

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I will be in for a black and orange one for sure. Awesome straps!


----------



## SHANE 1000

*Re: The New Isofrane*



subkrawler said:


> *Update:* The packaging is in..........:-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provided there aren't any unforeseen delays...Monday, Feb 15th is the day that Isofrane opens for business. I'm pretty excited about this one.


 What is the length of these please???


----------



## Guido Muldoon

*Re: The New Isofrane*



subkrawler said:


> *Update:* The packaging is in..........:-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provided there aren't any unforeseen delays...Monday, Feb 15th is the day that Isofrane opens for business. I'm pretty excited about this one.


I hope there's about a thousand coming in Monday cause they're gonna go fast!


----------



## David Woo

*Re: The New Isofrane*



SHANE 1000 said:


> What is the length of these please???


Length (buckle half): 101.6mm
Length (long half): 131.8mm
DW

ps: Glad to see you back Shane, hope you're doing well.


----------



## alexkarbo

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I got the date in mind! thanks! Sure glad I fell upon the isofrane website!


----------



## 7750

*Re: The New Isofrane*

so, today it's 15.02.2010 and the website is still under construction
http://isofrane.com/

Maybe the container from Hong Kong got stuck in the snow ? ;-)


----------



## DEMO111

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Yeah, I checked their web site too....still "under construction".

Anyone know what part of the world this company is located? Maybe they are not open for business yet. ;-)


----------



## SHANE 1000

*Re: The New Isofrane*



David Woo said:


> Length (buckle half): 101.6mm
> Length (long half): 131.8mm
> DW
> 
> ps: Glad to see you back Shane, hope you're doing well.


 Thanks David appreciated mate:-!

Doing pretty good.


----------



## David Woo

*Re: The New Isofrane*



DEMO111 said:


> Anyone know what part of the world this company is located? Maybe they are not open for business yet. ;-)


From the website, I see that Isofrane is part of the Synchron Group, which is owned by the Janni family, who also own Doxa along with the rights to a number of older watch-related companies. If I recall correctly, Synchron is located in Texas, and they seem to have offices in LA as well. I remember reading that they have plans to restart some of those older companies and we see that is happening with Isofrane.

I wish them luck with this new venture, I can't wait for the smaller sizes to appear.
DW


----------



## supawabb

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I was online as of midnight last night to see if when the clock rolled over 24:00 if mysteriously I'd be able to order and nope. Leaving for Mexico on the morning of the 26th and want to put this bad boy on my Helson Shark Diver for the 8 days I am gone. Anyways, I've checked another 10 times since midnight and still nothing. So here I sit and wait :-(


----------



## subkrawler

*Re: The New Isofrane*



supawabb said:


> I was online as of midnight last night to see if when the clock rolled over 24:00 if mysteriously I'd be able to order and nope. Leaving for Mexico on the morning of the 26th and want to put this bad boy on my Helson Shark Diver for the 8 days I am gone. Anyways, I've checked another 10 times since midnight and still nothing. So here I sit and wait :-(


I hear ya, I've been checking it as well. I'll fire off an email to see if I can find out what's up.

7750....last time I checked, Italy and Germany were not in Hong Kong.


----------



## DEMO111

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Thanks Ty. Let us know if you get an update from them.

:think:


----------



## demer03

*Re: The New Isofrane*

:-( Tuesday...website still under development....o|


----------



## alexkarbo

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Yes please do!


----------



## WJBecker

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Maybe they meant February 15th 2011


----------



## alexkarbo

*Re: The New Isofrane*



WJBecker said:


> Maybe they meant February 15th 2011


I sure hope not! Their strap are ready so is their packaging...I dont know...maybe someone could email them since I tried at doxa and got a mail error in return.


----------



## subkrawler

*Re: The New Isofrane*



alexkarbo said:


> I sure hope not! Their strap are ready so is their packaging...I dont know...maybe someone could email them since I tried at doxa and got a mail error in return.


I heard back from them this morning. Yesterday was the target day, but at the last minute, they decided to make a few more adjustments to the website. I was told they will go live either tomorrow or Thursday. They've been watching this thread and are just as anxious to start selling them, as we are to start buying. Probably more so.:-d


----------



## Joerg Dorr

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Hope they sell the 22mm version too.
best regards from germany
Joerg


----------



## abuemily

*Re: The New Isofrane*

No joy yet--I'm getting kind of compulsive about checking. Just too many watches that this will look sooooo good on.


----------



## DEMO111

*Re: The New Isofrane*



subkrawler said:


> I heard back from them this morning. Yesterday was the target day, but at the last minute, they decided to make a few more adjustments to the website. I was told they will go live either tomorrow or Thursday. They've been watching this thread and are just as anxious to start selling them, as we are to start buying. Probably more so.:-d


I hope that they make adjustments to the website at a later date and go ahead and start selling straps soon. :roll: I know a lot of guys are waiting.


----------



## suddha

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I know where my Isofrane will go...


----------



## subkrawler

*Re: The New Isofrane*



DEMO111 said:


> I hope that they make adjustments to the website at a later date and go ahead and start selling straps soon. :roll: I know a lot of guys are waiting.


Here's what they had to say in my last message from them.......

"Ty, the launch is being postponed for a few days because we are updating the billing system, we are waiting everyday for the final version. Straps are already packaged and ready to ship. The first month, we are shipping by FedEx from Europe and we're charging only USPS fees, this is our initial launch offering."

So sounds like they're doing everything to get this off the ground in the right way, as well as making the shipping costs lower for the first month in business. I can't argue with that.


----------



## subkrawler

*Re: The New Isofrane*



suddha said:


> I know where my Isofrane will go...


A new-issue PloProf paired with a new-issue Isofrane...that'll be a tough combo to beat.


----------



## Snogge

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Sorry guys, but this thread needs a...










Dont ban me...
:-!


----------



## Cowbiker

*Re: The New Isofrane*

LOL...

Not sure a red one would do it...

but a YELLOW ONE...

Now that's a different story.


----------



## DEMO111

*Re: The New Isofrane*



subkrawler said:


> Here's what they had to say in my last message from them.......
> 
> "Ty, the launch is being postponed for a few days because we are updating the billing system, we are waiting everyday for the final version. Straps are already packaged and ready to ship. The first month, we are shipping by FedEx from Europe and we're charging only USPS fees, this is our initial launch offering."
> 
> So sounds like they're doing everything to get this off the ground in the right way, as well as making the shipping costs lower for the first month in business. I can't argue with that.


Thanks Ty. I agree, It sounds like they want to get it right the first time around. The break on the shipping fees sounds good too. |>

Patiently waiting. b-)


----------



## DEMO111

*Re: The New Isofrane*



suddha said:


> I know where my Isofrane will go...


Jason, The new Ploprof and new Isofrane strap will be the perfect combo.


----------



## Hogan

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I've been looking for a bracelet to mate up with my blasted MkII Sea Fighter to little success. I received the watch from MkII with a generic stiff rubber strap...they were out of their nice soft ribbed strap at the time. I've never liked it much, but yesterday I slipped on the metal keeper from the even worse Eco-Zilla rubber strap and it did improve the looks, if not the comfort.

I do seem to remember somebody mentioning a bracelet that's now available from MkII, but I cant seem to find any info on it. Failing that, now I'm thinking that this Isofrane strap may be the way to go.

I've never seen or handled one, and know nothing about the history other than what I've read here. I hope it's really as comfortable as some here claim.


----------



## alexkarbo

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Hogan said:


> I've never seen or handled one, and know nothing about the history other than what I've read here. I hope it's really as comfortable as some here claim.


I did have a Isofrane model from the 80s and I must say it was the best strap I ever had. If you rince out our watch after diving (if you dive) It should last for many years!

Cheers!

Alex


----------



## supawabb

*Re: The New Isofrane*

all this waiting it mighty painful :-(


----------



## Swengen

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I have a MKII Seafighter on a Watchadoo. Love it! The straight end links work fine with this watch. Not sure if that would interest you or not. Good luck. :-!



Hogan said:


> I've been looking for a bracelet to mate up with my blasted MkII Sea Fighter to little success. I received the watch from MkII with a generic stiff rubber strap...they were out of their nice soft ribbed strap at the time. I've never liked it much, but yesterday I slipped on the metal keeper from the even worse Eco-Zilla rubber strap and it did improve the looks, if not the comfort.
> 
> I do seem to remember somebody mentioning a bracelet that's now available from MkII, but I cant seem to find any info on it. Failing that, now I'm thinking that this Isofrane strap may be the way to go.
> 
> I've never seen or handled one, and know nothing about the history other than what I've read here. I hope it's really as comfortable as some here claim.


----------



## Hogan

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Swengen said:


> I have a MKII Seafighter on a Watchadoo. Love it! The straight end links work fine with this watch. Not sure if that would interest you or not. Good luck. :-!


Good thought, but it seems like every watch I have is on a Watchadoo.
I want to try something different on the Sea Fighter.


----------



## demer03

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I hear you...I have it in my favorites right on the tool bar....first click when I hit the net now....


----------



## Nalu

*Re: The New Isofrane*



DEMO111 said:


> Jason, The new Ploprof and new Isofrane strap will be the perfect combo.


I've been comparing the new Isofrane to the vintage isofrane to the PO rubber to the 1200m rubber, and for anyone who has the 1200m rubber it's _very _good. Of course with the clasp it's 3-4 times the price of the Isofrane and is solid, thick rubber so it may not be as comfortable in hot weather.

Pics and detailed comparison to follow in a separate thread.


----------



## giosdad

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I was lucky enough to attend a GTG last night and met an awesome dive watch collector who had an Isofrane prototype and all I can say is that this strap is incredible. It was comfortable and well made. I was afraid it might be too long for my 6 1/2 inch wrist and though it was long it worked. It was also mounted on a Kobold AD which is a big watch and still worked. I was on the fence prior to trying it due to the length, but this is a must have strap.


----------



## supawabb

*Re: The New Isofrane*

like everyone else... still waiting... and waiting... and waiting... :-!


----------



## Guido Muldoon

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Still no web site ordering! :-(


----------



## snoballz

*Re: The New Isofrane*



giosdad said:


> I was lucky enough to attend a GTG last night and met an awesome dive watch collector who had an Isofrane prototype and all I can say is that this strap is incredible. It was comfortable and well made. I was afraid it might be too long for my 6 1/2 inch wrist and though it was long it worked. It was also mounted on a Kobold AD which is a big watch and still worked. I was on the fence prior to trying it due to the length, but this is a must have strap.


+1... you beat me to it! :-!


----------



## Graeme

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Don't know if it's official but the site is up,

http://www.isofrane.com/index.htm :-!


----------



## Guido Muldoon

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Just ordered mine with square buckle!:-!


----------



## Feyd

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Those do look beautiful.

No PVD yet though.


----------



## apnk

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Damn! Should I get the Isofrane or a Sinn Rubber for my U1!!!!


----------



## DEMO111

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I just placed my order. |> |> I also went for the square/retro buckle.

The web site says the straps ship from their European office. Delivery takes approximately 10 days.

My watches are waiting. :-d


----------



## giosdad

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I just placed my order (I think) but I got a blank confirmation page. Did that happen to anybody else?

I sent them an e-mail and hopefully they can can confirm or the confirmation e-mail will come. How long did the confirmation e-mail take to come in?

I am excited about his strap since I got to try Vic's.


----------



## Nalu

*Re: The New Isofrane*



apnk said:


> Damn! Should I get the Isofrane or a Sinn Rubber for my U1!!!!


The Sinn silicone strap is a great match for the U-1. Given that, and the fact that the only ISOfrane currently available is in 24mm, you should probably stick with the Sinn product.


----------



## supawabb

*Re: The New Isofrane*

If it was up, it sure isn't now. Checked it at least 15 times today and bleh... nothing.

So question fellas... the Round or Square buckle for my Helson Shark Diver...

I was pretty torn as to which, but am currently leaning towards the round. Thoughts and reasons...?


----------



## Guido Muldoon

*Re: The New Isofrane*



giosdad said:


> I just placed my order (I think) but I got a blank confirmation page. Did that happen to anybody else?
> 
> I sent them an e-mail and hopefully they can can confirm or the confirmation e-mail will come. How long did the confirmation e-mail take to come in?
> 
> I am excited about his strap since I got to try Vic's.


My confirmation page was also blank. I'll wait 24hrs (per web site) for confirmation email then contact them.


----------



## abuemily

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Guido Muldoon said:


> My confirmation page was also blank. I'll wait 24hrs (per web site) for confirmation email then contact them.


Well, you're luckier than I am. If the site was up for ordering, it certainly wasn't for very long. I'm still getting the same web site under development banner. What's up with that?


----------



## DEMO111

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I don't think any of our orders went through last night. I still have not received a conformation email.

Did anyone write down their contact phone number?

This is frustrating.... Probably not as frustrated as they are. :-x


----------



## David Woo

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I tried ordering and the page froze, this happened twice and I gave up: hope they fix their site soon.
DW


----------



## subkrawler

*Re: The New Isofrane*



David Woo said:


> I tried ordering and the page froze, this happened twice and I gave up: hope they fix their site soon.
> DW


That's because that link wasn't supposed to be posted yet, and the ordering system isn't finished. For you guys who were able to place orders while the site was up, those orders weren't processed or received. Isofrane is still doing everything they can to get things running as soon as possible.


----------



## David Woo

*Re: The New Isofrane*



subkrawler said:


> That's because that link wasn't supposed to be posted yet, and the ordering system isn't finished. For you guys who were able to place orders while the site was up, those orders weren't processed or received. Isofrane is still doing everything they can to get things running as soon as possible.


Ok, no worries, thanks for the 411, Ty.
DW


----------



## subkrawler

*Re: The New Isofrane*



David Woo said:


> Ok, no worries, thanks for the 411, Ty.
> DW


No problem David...and just so that everyone knows, I'll post a new thread when the Isofrane site is official and everything's on full go.


----------



## PloProf Pimp

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Hey guys,

The website/link wasn't ready to go live the other night. It will launch soon. We are ironing out issues w/ the customer billing system. These things take time unfortunately.

Some straps have already been sent to a few collectors around the world for review. Those extensive reviews should be posted in the coming week on various fora/websites.

I've been a dive watch collector/pusher for a long time, and have gotten many other collectors addicted to the WIS hobby. One or two of them got me addicted first. Many of those guys are members here (feel free to speak up), and some of them own their own watch related websites, or are moderators at various watch forums. So we share your enthusiasm and passion for WISdom.

Thanks for your interest in ISOFRANE! Some things are worth the wait. ;-)

Cheers,

Steve

On my wrist today, this old beauty w/ lots of WABI.


----------



## supawabb

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Thank you for the update. There's quite the lineup of members anxiously awaiting your site to be up to jump on these straps. Myself being one of them.

Beautiful DOXA, looks awesome :-!


----------



## Cowbiker

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Ty, the link in the headline 404's.


----------



## subkrawler

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Cowbiker said:


> Ty, the link in the headline 404's.


Check it again. It seems to be OK now.


----------



## H3O+

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I don't mean to appear disrespectful or ignorant, but could someone tell me what the hell is up with the giant ISOFRANE in the top left?


----------



## H3O+

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Nevermind, answered my own question. But why is the ISOFRANE banner positioned over the "DIVE WATCH FORUM" banner? That gives the distinct impression that this is the ISOFRANE dive watch forum...


----------



## Fabricioab

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Thankz for the nice review and the amazing shots!

Cya;


----------



## lilprof87

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Great looking watch!


----------



## Hogan

*Re: The New Isofrane*



H3O+ said:


> But why is the ISOFRANE banner positioned over the "DIVE WATCH FORUM" banner? That gives the distinct impression that this is the ISOFRANE dive watch forum...


*$*


----------



## danielk

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Nalu said:


> The Sinn silicone strap is a great match for the U-1. Given that, and the fact that the only ISOfrane currently available is in 24mm, you should probably stick with the Sinn product.


I haven't read through this entire thread. Was any indication given as to when the 22mm and 20mm straps will be available?


----------



## subkrawler

*Re: The New Isofrane*



danielk said:


> I haven't read through this entire thread. Was any indication given as to when the 22mm and 20mm straps will be available?


They're shooting for June of this year. Also orange and blue versions are targeted for April.


----------



## hharry

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Am I the only one who finds 120 buck a pretty high price for a piece of rubber?<|


----------



## Swengen

*Re: The New Isofrane*



hharry said:


> Am I the only one who finds 120 buck a pretty high price for a piece of rubber?<|


No, you aren't. o|


----------



## ebnash

*Re: The New Isofrane*



hharry said:


> Am I the only one who finds 120 buck a pretty high price for a piece of rubber?<|


$120 for a rubber strap that attaches to what could be a $1000-$10000 case full of metal parts really isn't that bad. There are a few rubber straps out there that are close to $1000.

There are plenty of cheaper options for rubber straps, but like everything else in life; you get what you pay for... I have a box of $20-$50 rubber straps that I attached and pulled off after 5 minutes because they smelled funny, attracted dust and lint, were too stiff, too soft, or too short.

I'll give one a chance when it comes out in blue if it is the right shade.


----------



## DEMO111

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I just checked my FedEx tracking number. It looks like my strap will be here tomorrow, (5 days from order to delivery). I'll try it on a variety of watches and post up some new shots.


----------



## Guido Muldoon

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Mine is showing it's released from customs, Memphis, TN and will be here Wednesday.  I'm 4 hours from Memphis. It arrived from Europe overnight then takes 3 days to go another 250 miles. :-(


----------



## supawabb

*Re: The New Isofrane*



hharry said:


> Am I the only one who finds 120 buck a pretty high price for a piece of rubber?<|


Yes


----------



## Guido Muldoon

*Re: The New Isofrane*



hharry said:


> Am I the only one who finds 120 buck a pretty high price for a piece of rubber?<|


I've had mine with the RetroSicuro buckle for a week and it was worth every cent. Of the 100+ straps and bracelets I own only the Omega Milanese tops it for looks and comfort but just barely. Looking forward to 22mm and the PVD and colored versions.


----------



## hharry

*Re: The New Isofrane*



supawabb said:


> Yes


Okayb-)


----------



## Rhino-Ranch

*Re: The New Isofrane*

The saddlery guys in town will make a custom leather shoulder holster w/ hand stiched, tanned leather, buckles, straps, and several closure options for less money, considerably more labor and materials.

I understand and appreciate the comments, and enthusiasm for this dive strap,but personally, I would opt for custom silicone impregnated leather instead.

But one thing does seem certain, there are not a lot of options for a high-quality, pliable, good looking rubber strap and there is obviously a demand for the product.



hharry said:


> Am I the only one who finds 120 buck a pretty high price for a piece of rubber?<|


----------



## Zarith

*Re: The New Isofrane*



hharry said:


> Am I the only one who finds 120 buck a pretty high price for a piece of rubber?<|


No.

To give you a reference, the natural rubber straps for the STOWA Seatime is available from Stowa itself at $40 (Stowa logo), and from Flucco at $30 (no engraving). It's my favorite rubber strap. I never found a higher quality.

But if it makes people happy, then who cares? These are luxury accessories anyway. If some people spend a few thousands on a watch, then why not $120 for a synthetic rubber strap?

Personally I think this Isofrane strap looks great. I still have to figure out what kind of rubber they use ("_a new rubber compound_" is vague), and what makes it specific though...


----------



## citizenfox

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Any new, new, newer time frames for the 22mm version?


----------



## dece33

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I would like to know about the 22mm also.
Anybody have an ETA?


----------



## romeo-1

*Re: The New Isofrane*



dece33 said:


> I would like to know about the 22mm also.
> Anybody have an ETA?


According to Isofrane the 22mm will be available in October.


----------



## subkrawler

*Re: The New Isofrane*



romeo-1 said:


> According to Isofrane the 22mm will be available in October.


That's correct. I spoke to them on the phone today, and they confirmed.....sometime in October.


----------



## romeo-1

*Re: The New Isofrane*



subkrawler said:


> That's correct. I spoke to them on the phone today, and they confirmed.....sometime in October.


Great!


----------



## Piston Honda

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Any news about the orange?

Got the black one recently and now am dying for orange in 24mm.


----------



## subkrawler

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Piston Honda said:


> Any news about the orange?
> 
> Got the black one recently and now am dying for orange in 24mm.


They'll make it if they feel there's enough demand. If I were you, I'd email them and let them know that you want to see it in orange. They're listening, so make it count.


----------



## Piston Honda

*Re: The New Isofrane*



subkrawler said:


> They'll make it if they feel there's enough demand. If I were you, I'd email them and let them know that you want to see it in orange. They're listening, so make it count.


Wow that's news to me. I thought the orange was in the bag since it was being talked about since the start.

Since you're a mod can I start a thread like romeo-1 where he wants the blue? Don't want to step on any toes obviously and would rather get permission.

As him and I are fellow Canadians you can see we're passionate about our quality rubber straps!


----------



## craniotes

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I'm in for orange too, if that counts for anything. ;-)

Oh, and the Isofrane is worth every penny, BTW.










Regards,
Adam


----------



## Piston Honda

*Re: The New Isofrane*



craniotes said:


> I'm in for orange too, if that counts for anything. ;-)
> 
> Oh, and the Isofrane is worth every penny, BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Adam


I can see you are a man with exquisite and impeccable taste craniotes :-d.

Once I get the ok that thread is coming up!


----------



## dshap

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Anyone know about 20mm?????

I don't understand what's taking so long. There are tons of people here ready to throw their money at Isofrane, so why can't they get these straps made?


----------



## MarkJnK

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I still don't know what to think about this strap... I like the look and certainly appreciate the lint free performance that is promised, but the price is prohibitive for me. I don't think I can spend that much for a rubber strap in good conscience. In the pics, one thing that bugs me a little is the molding line visible at the lug ends, between the lugs. For the price, I wouldn't expect to see that.

Still, its nice to have choices and there are alot of guys here that will be very excited to have this strap.


----------



## subkrawler

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Piston Honda said:


> Wow that's news to me. I thought the orange was in the bag since it was being talked about since the start.
> 
> Since you're a mod can I start a thread like romeo-1 where he wants the blue? Don't want to step on any toes obviously and would rather get permission.
> 
> As him and I are fellow Canadians you can see we're passionate about our quality rubber straps!


You can start a poll, which I'm sure will yield some interesting numbers, but Isofrane will likely not see it. While they sponsor this forum, they don't monitor it for product input or feedback. What they value are emails, as emails give a more realistic picture as who's serious, and who isn't. Anybody can casually click a button in a poll, but if someone takes the time to send an email, then chances are they're serious.


----------



## subkrawler

*Re: The New Isofrane*



dshap said:


> Anyone know about 20mm?????
> 
> I don't understand what's taking so long. There are tons of people here ready to throw their money at Isofrane, so why can't they get these straps made?


Because you're not telling them directly that you want one. Isofrane isn't a huge company, so they're entering the market very cautiously. They're not going to produce three different sizes, in tons of colors and just sit back an hope everyone buys them.

The Isofrane guys are PloProf guys, that's why they started with the 24mm. They do have plans for other sizes, other colors, and even other styles, but they're savvy and they're going to wait to release them when they feel the demand is there, and the time is right.

If you really want a 20mm strap, send them a direct email telling them so. That's how they're listening, and that's how you'll get what you want.


----------



## Nalu

*Re: The New Isofrane*

See sizes/colors update added to the comparative review thread :-!


----------



## sulaco

*Re: The New Isofrane*



subkrawler said:


> You can start a poll, which I'm sure will yield some interesting numbers, but Isofrane will likely not see it. While they sponsor this forum, they don't monitor it for product input or feedback. What they value are emails, as emails give a more realistic picture as who's serious, and who isn't. Anybody can casually click a button in a poll, but if someone takes the time to send an email, then chances are they're serious.


Like i said before, i really can´t quite understand how a company will survive or gain much profit in producing only *one* niche product.
If the 24mm Isofrane strap had mostly the Ploprof owners as a target group, the show would be over before it even started. I seriously doubt that they did sell more than 200 straps that makes roughly 22000USD in about a year, deduct the production costs, distribution and so on, what will be left :think:
I think it should be in their interest to produce a wider variety of straps in size and color otherwise they will soon be forgotten. 
However i did write them a mail telling them that the interest for 20mm, 22mm straps and different colors is there and customers are ready to pay.


----------



## dshap

*Re: The New Isofrane*



subkrawler said:


> Because you're not telling them directly that you want one. Isofrane isn't a huge company, so they're entering the market very cautiously. They're not going to produce three different sizes, in tons of colors and just sit back an hope everyone buys them.
> 
> The Isofrane guys are PloProf guys, that's why they started with the 24mm. They do have plans for other sizes, other colors, and even other styles, but they're savvy and they're going to wait to release them when they feel the demand is there, and the time is right.
> 
> If you really want a 20mm strap, send them a direct email telling them so. That's how they're listening, and that's how you'll get what you want.


As a matter of fact, I sent them a simple, friendly email a month or two ago asking for an update on when others sizes would be released.

They never bothered to respond.<|


----------



## Casanova Jr.

*Re: The New Isofrane*

if you are looking for some rubber straps have a look at www.bonettocinturini.it they have supplied Tag-Heuer Super Professional 1000, Zodiac Super Sea Wolf, and many Squale dive watches, just to mention a few, in the 1960's and 1970's

in my opinion they are the best and not expensive


----------



## waedi

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Hi

I have seen this website but where can I buy these straps?

Juerg


----------



## Casanova Jr.

*Re: The New Isofrane*



waedi said:


> Hi
> 
> I have seen this website but where can I buy these straps?
> 
> Juerg


most of the online stores carry them, but not the all collection, you can email directly the factory and ask where to buy in your country


----------



## Nalu

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Nalu said:


> See sizes/colors update added to the comparative review thread :-!





dshap said:


> As a matter of fact, I sent them a simple, friendly email a month or two ago asking for an update on when others sizes would be released.
> 
> They never bothered to respond.<|


The emails from numerous people *have* had an effect, see to update to my review.


----------



## Nalu

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Casanova Jr. said:


> if you are looking for some rubber straps have a look at Bonettocinturini they have supplied Tag-Heuer Super Professional 1000, Zodiac Super Sea Wolf, and many Squale dive watches, just to mention a few, in the 1960's and 1970's
> 
> in my opinion they are the best and not expensive


Indeed these folks seem to have supplied several notable companies with OEM rubber straps - I've owned a few of them. They are fairly good quality but frankly not close to be in the same league as the Isofrane in quality (vintage or new). In addition, the ones I've had smell very strongly of vanilla. To the point where they are now sitting in the strap box as I can't wear them.

CJ, please refrain from posting links to competing sites unless they have a complementary link back to WUS, thanks.


----------



## Casanova Jr.

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Nalu said:


> Indeed these folks seem to have supplied several notable companies with OEM rubber straps - I've owned a few of them. They are fairly good quality but frankly not close to be in the same league as the Isofrane in quality (vintage or new). In addition, the ones I've had smell very strongly of vanilla. To the point where they are now sitting in the strap box as I can't wear them.
> 
> CJ, please refrain from posting links to competing sites unless they have a complementary link back to WUS, thanks.


sorry for the link didn know

I'm pretty sure that the isofrane can be better (probably I will buy one) they cost 4-5 times more, in my opinion quality/price bonetto is unbeatable
for the vanilla smelling is because they use true authentich italian rubber


----------



## Time2watch

*Isofrane strap on Schaumburg AQMII - WOW!!!*

Man, I should have gotten one of these sooner!

Oh well, better late than never!

Here are my breif impressions:

_The thickness of the strap matches the heft of the watch head perfectly! Infact, I prefer this watch on THIS strap, as opposed to its OEM bracelet! I will probably never wear it any other way! _

_What is most surprising about the Isofrane strap is the extreme suppleness of the rubber. I was expecting something much stiffer. Something I would have to "break-in" so it could be comfortable. On the contrary, it was confortable the very minute I strapped it on for the first time._

_In the past, when I wanted a high quality rubber strap, I would head to my neighborhood Breitling dealer and buy one of their Pro rubber straps (AKA the Hershey strap). It was roughly 100$ Canadian and had a very impressive buckle, but it was a tad on the stiff side. Also, since BREITLING is written all over it in BIG BOLD letters, I kind of felt odd wearing it on my Tag Heuer Aquagraph. Some would even say it is blasphemous to do so... _

_Now that I have tried the Isofrane. I very much doubt I will ever purchase another EOM Breitling rubber strap. It is thicker, more supple and the hardware is just as impressive. Not to mention the exceptional finish on all the edges. There is nothing I dislike more then wearing a nice rubber strap and noticing leftover rubber sticking out from where they cut it from the mold. _

_For the price, this is by far the very best after-market rubber strap I have ever owned! And I have owned almost ALL OF THEM!_

_Oh, I almost forgot! Too bad there is not a website to host smells... Like youtube.com, except it could be called yousmell.com... Well, maybe that would be a bad idea. Anyway, this strap has the delicious scent of vanilla built in!_

You like the look?


----------



## ceebee

*Re: Isofrane strap on Schaumburg AQMII - WOW!!!*

Very nice strap. Everyone seems to like them. I don't have one yet.....seems like I'm always buying a watch then run out of money for the strap. Congrats on the strap.


----------



## travis

*Re: Isofrane strap on Schaumburg AQMII - WOW!!!*

great looking combo. cool watch too.


----------



## Beau8

*Re: Isofrane strap on Schaumburg AQMII - WOW!!!*

Awesome!


----------



## 2BATTRANGER

*Re: Isofrane strap on Schaumburg AQMII - WOW!!!*

My goodness, that looks GREAT!! This is the 2000m watch I want!! Does this watch use C-3 lume or C-1?? Awesome looking combo!!

I second your observations!! IMO it's the greatest rubber strap on the planet!! I have 2 with a third on the way so I don't have to keep swapping straps around!! Oh, the smell.....That sweet sweet smell!! I can't quit sniffin' the damn thing!


----------



## shorinjikempo

*Re: Isofrane strap on Schaumburg AQMII - WOW!!!*

Isofrane looks nice on straight end dive watches. This one is an instant winner!!


----------



## Time2watch

*Re: Isofrane strap on Schaumburg AQMII - WOW!!!*



2BATTRANGER said:


> My goodness, that looks GREAT!! This is the 2000m watch I want!! Does this watch use C-3 lume or C-1?? Awesome looking combo!!


Not sure, but one thing I do know is that is glows like CRAZY! You can read by the light it generates! SERIOUSLY!!!


----------



## Magnus

*Re: Isofrane strap on Schaumburg AQMII - WOW!!!*

Awesome combo! I just ordered me one of them Isofrane straps.


----------



## Shounen

*Re: Isofrane strap on Schaumburg AQMII - WOW!!!*

perfect combination!


----------



## isofrane

*Re: Isofrane strap on Schaumburg AQMII - WOW!!!*

Thank you for a great review


----------



## Oldboy7

*Re: Isofrane strap on Schaumburg AQMII - WOW!!!*

OK, I to get one! Or Two! LOL! Awesome looking Combination


----------



## Spring-Diver

*Re: Isofrane strap on Schaumburg AQMII - WOW!!!*

Great looking combo:-!

+1 ...Isofrane straps are truly awesome...I have 2 more coming in next week:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## GregNYC

*Re: Isofrane strap on Schaumburg AQMII - WOW!!!*

Wow, that's one of the best match-ups I've seen on an Isofrane! Making me wonder about my Helson Shark Diver.....


----------



## jaybob

*Re: Isofrane strap on Schaumburg AQMII - WOW!!!*

Just Brushed my Inoxnuova Buckle to match the finish of my Remora. Used the one from the free Extension piece so have one in each finish now. I know its a little extreme but it really matches the watch now.


----------



## EHV

*Re: Isofrane strap on Schaumburg AQMII - WOW!!!*

That is a fantastic job on that buckle! 
I just ordered a 22mm for my BlueRing. 
The IN buckles are sold out until sometime in March so I went with a brushed RS. I guess I could have ordered an one of the polished IN's (PVD still available too) and sent it to you for brushing! 

Interestingly, on the website, they show a RS with a logo on the front,(Orange strap) but I have never seen this elsewhere nor is one available to order. The RS's only have the logo on the back.


----------



## mav66

*Re: The New Isofrane*

They look great, top review


----------



## RoseGold

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Thanks for the review. Not really my taste for a dive watch you wear out if the water but perfect for a dive computer watch for sure.


----------



## davec

*Re: The New Isofrane*



hharry said:


> Am I the only one who finds 120 buck a pretty high price for a piece of rubber?<|


Yup!!


----------



## akitadog

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Hi,

As I just purchased a new 22mm Isofrane strap, here are some comments on this great strap. I will put this link to my other post just to keep it simple.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/tawatec-titan-black-diver-da-house-500743.html

Regards,
Akitadog


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Re: Isofrane strap on Schaumburg AQMII - WOW!!!*



EHV said:


> That is a fantastic job on that buckle!
> I just ordered a 22mm for my BlueRing.
> The IN buckles are sold out until sometime in March so I went with a brushed RS. I guess I could have ordered an one of the polished IN's (PVD still available too) and sent it to you for brushing!
> 
> Interestingly, on the website, they show a RS with a logo on the front,(Orange strap) but I have never seen this elsewhere nor is one available to order. The RS's only have the logo on the back.


Actually, I recently received my 22mm Isofrane and installed it on my Omega PO 45. Mine came with the brushed RS buckle, with the Isofrane logo in the outside surface. This is different that my other brushed RS buckle, which has the Isofrane branding on the inside.

Hoppy


----------



## travis

*Re: Isofrane strap on Schaumburg AQMII - WOW!!!*

I finally ordered my 1st ISO. 22mm orange with a PVD RS. I hope the PVD buckle pairs well with my Sharkmaster.


----------



## EHV

*Re: Isofrane strap on Schaumburg AQMII - WOW!!!*

I like the logo on the outside. I saw that someone recently was able to get another buckle without the logo from them because he didn't want the logo on the outside. I wonder if this is something you can specify now?

Anyway..........that looks spectacular on the PO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hoppyjr said:


> Actually, I recently received my 22mm Isofrane and installed it on my Omega PO 45. Mine came with the brushed RS buckle, with the Isofrane logo in the outside surface. This is different that my other brushed RS buckle, which has the Isofrane branding on the inside.
> 
> Hoppy
> View attachment 392388


----------



## gaby10

*Re: The New Isofrane*



sulaco said:


> That´s some great news, can´t wait for the blue one :-! for my Ploprof.
> Did they say when we can expect that one ?? :think:


 Hi there! Did you ever get that blue isofrane on your ploprof? I've never seen a picture of it and would love to see how that looks! Thanks!


----------



## matt.

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Hi everyone:

How do you think the blue 20mm Isofrane would look on my Tag Aquaracer? I am looking for a casual, blue rubber strap for this piece. Is the isofrane worth the $100?


----------



## RTea

*Re: The New Isofrane*



matt. said:


> Hi everyone:
> 
> How do you think the blue 20mm Isofrane would look on my Tag Aquaracer? I am looking for a casual, blue rubber strap for this piece. Is the isofrane worth the $100?
> 
> View attachment 463333


I personally think the blue Isofrane would look pretty sweet on that Tag and give it more of a tool watch and casual look over the bracelet (its fun and addicting switching up straps!).

I personally have always liked the look of the Isofrane and heard great reviews but couldn't justify the cost either. However, I did recently pick one up used off of the sales forum and I have no regrets and will always have at least one watch in my collection with one of these on. I've tried all different types of straps (different rubber ones, leather, croc, natos, textured/sail cloth, etc.) and always end up going back to the stock bracelet. But in this case, I put the Isofrane on my Seiko Stargate and its not going anywhere else!


----------



## Spoonsey

*24mm Orange Isofrane*

Brand spanking 24mm orange Isofrane (RS buckle) on my Magrette Moana Pacific Diver. This strap is freakin' awesome.


----------



## mt1tdi

*Re: 24mm Orange Isofrane*

My Isofrane count is currently at 7. 

Love these and as other's have posted, the bracelet's are sitting in boxes collecting dust.


----------



## chromehead

*Re: 24mm Orange Isofrane*

will the isofrane fit a 6 inch wrist at the first hole or second? i am intending to mount it on a 42mm lug to lug head.
bought one of the silicone 3 hole rally strap from harold but it ended up bring too big for me even in the first hole, need like half a hole smaller.....

so far the thinnest decent fit i saw was 6.25 at the last hole for bigger watches like the divemaster 500

would the fat seiko bars be too much of a squeeze for the straps? plunking down 100 bucks for a strap that might not fit me or would end up being ripped by those fat bars seem to be holding me back


----------



## ibbz

*Re: The New Isofrane*































Isofranes on a Prometheus Jellyfish and Orient Blue Mako (Orange Mako has the Time Factors strap which is nooo wayyyy even close to the Isofrane)
The Isofrane is comfortable, solid in quality, doesn't attract lint and looks superb! Best strap I have ever worn


----------



## diverdown

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Loving my new Isofrane on my Doxa 750T Pro...
~S


----------



## chromehead

*Re: 24mm Orange Isofrane*



chromehead said:


> will the isofrane fit a 6 inch wrist at the first hole or second? i am intending to mount it on a 42mm lug to lug head.
> bought one of the silicone 3 hole rally strap from harold but it ended up bring too big for me even in the first hole, need like half a hole smaller.....
> 
> so far the thinnest decent fit i saw was 6.25 at the last hole for bigger watches like the divemaster 500
> 
> would the fat seiko bars be too much of a squeeze for the straps? plunking down 100 bucks for a strap that might not fit me or would end up being ripped by those fat bars seem to be holding me back


update on mine.

just received the 20mm strap today,

has a little of the faint fragrance, is that what you call vanilla?

buckle looks well machined, good work on the tang design which allows strap to sit properly. 
it seems to require quite a bit to pop it in and out of the tang, impact to the slots' longevity would be interesting.

strap has matte finish, definitely does not attract lint.
slightly stiffer than my other silicone strap.
hope the calamaris would last as they look kinda thin.

manage to achieve the comfy 1 finger-space fit on my 6 inch wrist at the 2nd last hole! doesn't flop around, looks like my gamble paid off
on the last hole it would probably be a half finger space fit, good for swimming when the wrist contracts

frankly the material at the lug hole looks pretty thin, kind of wary about stuffing in the seiko fat bars and ripping it up. i mount it on seiko's non-diver bar which is a little too thin for the hole.


----------



## chromehead

*Re: 24mm Orange Isofrane*

20mm iso on a 41mm lug to lug watchhead

6 inch on the 2nd hole








not too much excess even on the 1st hole


----------



## Seamaster73

*Re: 24mm Orange Isofrane*

I just picked up a blue one for my SMP. The quality impresses, but the price was tough to swallow.


----------



## Malyel

*Re: 24mm Orange Isofrane*

Here is my new Darth Tuna on a 22mm Isofrane. :-!


----------



## Spring-Diver

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Golden Tuna signing in





































Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver

*Re: The New Isofrane*

My three 1000m Tuna's say hi;-)

IMHO the Isofrane is the perfect strap for the Big Fish :-!




























Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Dr. Robert

*Re: The New Isofrane*

The Isofrane strap makes any dive watch look even better!


----------



## Silmatic

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Did someone say Isofrane?:-d

It looks as if it were made for my Caesar! It's a 22mm on 20mm lugs, I'm still not sure if I will notch it or not.


----------



## chromehead

*Re: The New Isofrane*

a trick for users finds it a PITA to slot the strap through the 2 stretchy and sticky calamari keepers

wet the keepers before slotting the through. works for mine


----------



## mav

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I just received my Isofrane 20mm blue rubber strap for my Omega Seamaster. Great quality product. However what absolutely surprised me was how quickly they shipped the strap. I placed the order Sunday night, the order was shipped out early Monday morning from Austria and I received it by Wednesday morning in California. Amazing!


----------



## EHV

*Re: The New Isofrane*

And this has been my experience on two occasions to NY instead of Cali so they don't give any coastal preference.  
I can easily imagine buying another 3 or 4 ISO' s for my other divers. Yes, they make everything look great. Yes, they are amazingly comfortable and yes, the price is tough to swallow but I find it tougher and tougher to argue the price the more I wear the straps. Expensive for a rubber strap but head and shoulders above the rest IMO and I reckon, lots of others opinions as well!



mav said:


> I just received my Isofrane 20mm blue rubber strap for my Omega Seamaster. Great quality product. However what absolutely surprised me was how quickly they shipped the strap. I placed the order Sunday night, the order was shipped out early Monday morning from Austria and I received it by Wednesday morning in California. Amazing!


----------



## A MattR of Time

*Re: The New Isofrane*

ISOFrane is the perfect strap for top heavy watches:














































And it just looks dang cool.


----------



## mav

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Here's the Isofrane on my Omega Bond SMP...


----------



## DiveWatch87

*Re: The New Isofrane*



romeo-1 said:


> Ouch...I am a huge fan of divers on rubber but $100-120? Little steep for my budget...too bad too, really nice looking strap.
> 
> Great review!


I agree, that is a bit steep for rubber...although some of the OEM prices on rubber straps from the big houses are Insane!... not to mention the quality, thickness, and build is most likely won't measure up to Isofrane... but boast the logo of the brand. That too makes those straps hard to switch among watches, unlike these which will kick a$$ on any diver. I guess this proves the difference of the fleabay desk diver rubber straps and the ones people actually put over a wetsuit when they need the watch to preform underwater.

Thanks again, great write up OP!


----------



## DiveWatch87

*Re: The New Isofrane*



A MattR of Time said:


> ISOFrane is the perfect strap for top heavy watches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it just looks dang cool.


Good for TOP HEAVY. Guess it would work well on a Milgauss.


----------



## madmike283

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Damn their shipping is fast! I placed an order yesterday at 5pm MST for my first Isofrane to go on my incoming Miyota Armida A1. I got a tracking number this morning at 8:20am. Tracking says that it's due for arrival before 10:30am tomorrow morning! I would expect that if it's coming from the next state over, but not Austria! That's sweet. I won't have anything to put it on though since it's gonna beat the A1 here!


----------



## sidecross

*Re: The New Isofrane*



madmike283 said:


> Damn their shipping is fast! I placed an order yesterday at 5pm MST for my first Isofrane to go on my incoming Miyota Armida A1. I got a tracking number this morning at 8:20am. Tracking says that it's due for arrival before 10:30am tomorrow morning! I would expect that if it's coming from the next state over, but not Austria! That's sweet. I won't have anything to put it on though since it's gonna beat the A1 here!


It takes about five days to come from Vienna to the USA.

FedEx does not have their act together and do not believe the phone call or even the tracking information from FedEx.


----------



## Guido Muldoon

*Re: The New Isofrane*

All 5 of mine (5 separate orders) arrived in Illinois in 3 business days or less. Overseas FEDEX order delays, for me at least, have usually been customs or weather related.


sidecross said:


> It takes about five days to come from Vienna to the USA.
> 
> FedEx does not have their act together and do not believe the phone call or even the tracking information from FedEx.


----------



## madmike283

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Looks like I'll have it tomorrow. I've never noticed FedEx tracking to be inaccurate like that. No worries though, it's still damned fast. In fact, I received the Armida today! 42 hours after I placed the order Sunday afternoon I had the A1 in hand from Hong Kong. That's pretty crazy!


----------



## sidecross

*Re: The New Isofrane*



madmike283 said:


> Looks like I'll have it tomorrow. I've never noticed FedEx tracking to be inaccurate like that. No worries though, it's still damned fast. In fact, I received the Armida today! 42 hours after I placed the order Sunday afternoon I had the A1 in hand from Hong Kong. That's pretty crazy!


I ordered twice from Armida and had the watch in three days or less.

I might have had bad luck with FedEX with a package coming from Europe to California.


----------



## DImGR

*Re: The New Isofrane*

picture request please of an orange isofrane on an Omega SMP 2254.50


----------



## maritime

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Hey,
This strap looks awesome! Thanks for the pics that are even better, but these make me think that this strap is better on a wetsuit than around a wrist, I personally don't like the hole where arm hairs can go through, not very nice.
I would then put it aside just because it is outrageously expensive for a piece of rubber, especially if you have to buy the wetsuit extension... Unaffordable. For me at least...<|:-d


----------



## rumer-willis

*Re: The New Isofrane*









What lengths are the two parts of the strap and what minimum size wrist will it fit - i can't find this info on their website. Really like the blue on the 2531 and think that I could do with a change from the wjean mesh that I've had mine on for the past year.

I tried Eddie's 20mm version on Kremner Sub and it was too loose on the smallest setting.


----------



## clouser

*Re: The New Isofrane*



rumer-willis said:


> View attachment 616435
> 
> 
> What lengths are the two parts of the strap and what minimum size wrist will it fit - i can't find this info on their website.


Buckle side is 75mm, other side is 131mm. I'd say it will fit a 6.5" wrist minimum.

BTW, sorry to hear about your mom


----------



## PloProf Pimp

*Re: The New Isofrane*



clouser said:


> BTW, sorry to hear about your mom


Ha-ha!!!!!


----------



## twostirish222

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I decided to purchase myself one. I sent payment via PayPal yesterday morning. I did not get any confirmation they received my money. Is this normal for them? If so no worries. I just found it odd.

Thanks!


----------



## ducusoare

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I have a 22mm isofrane and, on my 6.7" wrist, i use the antepenultimate hole (yes, the word exists, just made sure. I mean I could go two holes tighter than the one I use).
I don't wear it too tight so I would agree that the 6.4-6.5" is the minimum wrist size for an Isofrane.


----------



## twostirish222

*Re: The New Isofrane*

My first Iso and I ask myself WTF took me so LONG??? WOW!!!


----------



## PloProf Pimp

*Re: The New Isofrane*



twostirish222 said:


> My first Iso and I ask myself WTF took me so LONG??? WOW!!!
> 
> View attachment 623012
> 
> 
> View attachment 623013


Exactly!! Its one of those things, you either get it, or you don't. And not everyone is meant to 'get' the Isofrane. It looks awesome on your Halios, accentuates it very nicely!! :-!


----------



## Bananarama

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Are there any issues with the isofrane coming undone? Specifically, those using divers when surfing, and getting beat up with rough surf?

Is it a risk with any strap, but less so or more so with other straps?


----------



## CGSshorty

Bananarama said:


> Are there any issues with the isofrane coming undone? Specifically, those using divers when surfing, and getting beat up with rough surf?
> 
> Is it a risk with any strap, but less so or more so with other straps?


I think that would be more likely caused by a spring bar failure than any kind of strap failure. I have worn my UTS in some very rough surf without any problems.


----------



## Aerofish

*Re: The New Isofrane*

As stated its the pins that will fail. The buckle pin (which is smaller than the lug pin) is the one to worry about. That being said, I've never lost a watch surfing here, even body surfing which puts 10 times the torque on a watch as board surfing. Just replace/inspect the pins as needed.


Bananarama said:


> Are there any issues with the isofrane coming undone? Specifically, those using divers when surfing, and getting beat up with rough surf?
> 
> Is it a risk with any strap, but less so or more so with other straps?


----------



## Sparkito

*Re: The New Isofrane*









Just got this orange ISO and it arrived with the word "ISOFRANE" on the bottom of the buckle not on the top (like my black ISO).
Anyone know why this would be the case? Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Robert

*Re: The New Isofrane*

On their current website, the RS buckle has "Isofrane" on the underside of buckle....the other style, the more rounded buckle, has "Isofrane" on top of the buckle.


----------



## CGSshorty

Sparkito said:


> View attachment 650399
> 
> 
> Just got this orange ISO and it arrived with the word "ISOFRANE" on the bottom of the buckle not on the top (like my black ISO).
> Anyone know why this would be the case? Thanks!


This is how they first made them. They switched it to the top of the buckle at some point in the production run and now it appears they have gone back to placing it on the bottom. I definitely prefer it on the inside where it is not visible all the time.


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Aerofish said:


> As stated its the pins that will fail. The buckle pin (which is smaller than the lug pin) is the one to worry about. That being said, I've never lost a watch surfing here, even body surfing which puts 10 times the torque on a watch as board surfing. Just replace/inspect the pins as needed.


Since the buckle on the Isofrane attaches with a screw, rather than a sping bar / pin, just apply some blue loctite when installing it and the only failure prone area becomes the spring bars which attach the strap to the watch head.


----------



## twylie

*DLC buckle is a great match for Seiko Black Ion coating*

Have had my SKA427 on an ISOfrane and finally got around to ordering a buckle that matched better than the brushed stainless that was on it originally. The DLC buckle is pretty much a dead match match to the color, finish, and texture of the Black Ion coating.


----------



## arutlosjr11

*Re: The New Isofrane*

What a versatile strap... Even looks great on a Quartz Casio Pathfinder










Looks great on my Omega










Looks great on a JSAR










Looks great on a CDII










Love me some Isofranes


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Prometheus Jellyfish


----------



## 92gli

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Just got one for my Anonimo wayfarer 2. Totally thrilled with it. The thickness works great with the chunky anonimo case. I'm wearing it a little loose but the watch never spins or slides down my wrist. I'm going to try it on my PO and if it looks good I'm going to get another one. :-!


----------



## Boggy

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I just got one of these. Really good strap. Soft but you can tell that it's very durable. I am just not too happy with their customer service. I ordered some straps from them, it was short by one piece. I emailed them 3 times but never got a reply. Oh well.


----------



## dpage

*Re: The New Isofrane*

The Iso looks great on the Jellyfish, I'll have to try one on mine.


----------



## isofrane

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Hi Boggy, first off, the isofrane team apologizes for this issue, unfortunately none of the 3 emails were received by the team. They experienced a technical issue on the contact form on the website and the team was not aware of the problem until a customer called, unfortunately all emails sent are not retrievable. The problem is now fixed, so please resend your email and if you dont receive a reply within 24 hours, please give isofrane a call on the toll free number and a representative will help resolve the issue immediately. You will also receive an additional free strap to make up for this wait.

Kind regards
isofrane WUS Mod.


----------



## CGSshorty

Great customer service. When a mistake happens, make it right. So many companies could learn from this.

Is there anything new in the works at Isofrane? I would love to see a new design with the same rubber compound and comfort of the current model. Maybe something without the rectangular cutouts. It wouldn't breathe as well but it might look nice on some steadied divers.


----------



## Hoppyjr

It's no secret that I'm a huge fan of the Isofrane, it's a great strap and worth every penny. 

I had a small issue (received two different sized ends) but Isofrane sent me the needed piece promptly. Great customer service - thank you!


sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bencayetano

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Will using the fat springbars permanently stretch the hole? I bought wjean's thin fat bars and I am a little uneasy using them. It feels like it's hanging on a thread...maybe I should ask if he carries 24mm bars.


----------



## 92gli

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Liked the first one so much I picked up another for my planet ocean.

The silver RS buckle looks great on the PO. And they really nailed the geometry of the buckle, it puts no strain or crease on the strap whatsoever and sits nice and flat. Can't say enough about how well designed these are.:-!


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Re: The New Isofrane*



92gli said:


> Just got one for my Anonimo wayfarer 2. Totally thrilled with it. The thickness works great with the chunky anonimo case. I'm wearing it a little loose but the watch never spins or slides down my wrist. I'm going to try it on my PO and if it looks good I'm going to get another one. :-!


That really looks great! You'll love it on the Planet Ocean too.....be prepared


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Here are a couple of the Isofrane on a Maratac Pilot......and I'm a crappy photographer! (but this combo is terrific).


----------



## 92gli

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Hoppyjr said:


> That really looks great! You'll love it on the Planet Ocean too.....be prepared


I do. Don't miss the bracelet at all.


----------



## jc-shock

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Best rubber strap ever. Worth every penny as soon as I got my 24mm I had to order the 22mm. They sent me the wrong buckle I ordered the polished version of the cheaper "in" buckle but was sent the brushed version of the more expensive "rn". As it turns out they are all out of the "in" buckle and will not be getting anymore instead they will be replaced with something else. When I complained about receiving the wrong buckle they agreed to send me a polished "rn" for free with the 22mm I ordered with the dlc buckle and because I wanted the cheaper version they gave me the more expensive "rn" for the lower price. If you order before the replacement arrives and ask for the "in" you will probably get the same deal. By the way the 22mm buckles and the 24mm buckle are all the same size. Did I mention I love the strap?


----------



## b2s

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Without a doubt, one the best rubber straps out there.










Cheers


----------



## Hanglipat

*Re: The New Isofrane*

hi..i just ordered 24mm isofrane..normaly how long it takes to reach my address in malaysia?


----------



## Hanglipat

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Hanglipat said:


> hi..i just ordered 24mm isofrane..normaly how long it takes to reach my address in malaysia?


 @isofrane just replied..thanks!waiting for arrival of my 1st isofrane!


----------



## csm

*Re: The New Isofrane*

my big tuna on isofrane, the strap is very confortable. liked a lot.

















regards,
cesar


----------



## morningbell

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Finally got my RS today and took some phone pics. I attached it to my tuna with sdf spring bars. The buckle is very well made compared to stamped buckles and the brushed dlc is very nice.










I took a pic with a silicone homage. The isofrane wraps around the wrist very symetrically so the watch head is not loop sided and feels balanced on the wrist. very comfortable as the watch is very secured and does not move around the wrist. It is pricy but the difference in the quality of the buckle and moulding is obvious.


----------



## Spoonsey

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I have just received a blue 22mm with RS buckle for same price as the IN. It's the second time I have taken advantage of the IN being out of stock to nab the (much cooler imo) RS version. Thanks Isofrane.|>

As it says on the website, the blue is a very dark blue and it appears much darker in person than the website pics.

I would post some pictures but, alas, my Stowa that will be teamed with the blue Iso is still a few months away. Good things come to those who wait...


----------



## ManMachine

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Got my isofrane with RS buckle this week, very nice. Too bad there is no more vanilla smell; my kids love the ones with the smell.

Great strap for all divers, whether affordable or high end, desk or ocean.


----------



## deerworrier

*Re: The New Isofrane*

recieved my blue and orange iso's last week and love them. as a few people have mentioed no vanilla smell i should state mine were positively stinking of the stauff and still do? wonder if they were from various batches?


----------



## angrypossum

*Re: The New Isofrane*



ManMachine said:


> bad there is no more vanilla smell; my kids love the ones with the smell.


that's very lucky, I received my first isofrane few days ago, and the vanilla smell is so strong that I could smell it on my wrist when I am typing on my laptop.
I wonder if the smell would eventually go away. It's making me repelled to vanilla flavour desert for now...
the strap is very nice by the way; its thickness makes it all the more sturdy and gives it a somewhat "luxurious" feel..


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: The New Isofrane*



angrypossum said:


> that's very lucky, I received my first isofrane few days ago, and the vanilla smell is so strong that I could smell it on my wrist when I am typing on my laptop.
> I wonder if the smell would eventually go away. It's making me repelled to vanilla flavour desert for now...
> the strap is very nice by the way; its thickness makes it all the more sturdy and gives it a somewhat "luxurious" feel..


I wish there was some rhyme or reason to the vanilla scent. I have several Isos that barely smell at all but the blue one stunk so bad it was offensive inside a car.


----------



## mellonb1

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Not sure I get the issue with the vanilla scent. Never had an issue or smelled a strong odor that bothered me the least bit. I've purchased and owned close to 10 ISO's. Love them and it's the only dive strap I use.


----------



## mellonb1

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Just purchased another ISO w/ the Wetsuit Extension Strap. Great setup that should work well. As always the CS was outstanding. Quick to ship and are very responsive to my questions. Wish more companies would model their CS after ISOfrane. Top nothch all the way. Thanks Isofrane for getting the job done. You've got a customer for life. I'll be back!


----------



## angrypossum

*Re: The New Isofrane*



mellonb1 said:


> Not sure I get the issue with the vanilla scent. Never had an issue or smelled a strong odor that bothered me the least bit. I've purchased and owned close to 10 ISO's. Love them and it's the only dive strap I use.


That is indeed very strange.
The vanilla scent on my is still there, no sign of disappearing.

by the way, how do you guys clean your isofrane straps?
one week in my bright orange one has already gotten a bit dirty
tried cleaning it off with water, but didn't work..


----------



## csm

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I bought a ISOFRANE 22 mm to my Seiko SBDX 011 3 months ago. i'm using it on my watch instead of the original rubber strap. I believe that the isofrane is "the strap" to hold the beast, as we can call the empereor tuna. the strap is very well done, confortable, I bought the DLC buckle to match the color of my watch, it is very well done also. This weekend I had a ridiculous and not glamorous accident at all. I forgot my watch outside the box, and my son decided to try a scissor on my strap. of course that scissors and rubber strap is not a good combination. Today I made contact with isofrane in order to try to buy only that part, the longest one of the strap, as my strap is almost new with only 3 months, i did not want to buy a complete strap. people from isofrane were very quick to answer my e-mail, and to my surprise, they told me that because of that "small accident"they will send me that part of the strap for free!! I'm very glad with the way they treat that case, this is how to take care of the customers! I really liked to have a more galamourus accident maybe diving or something like that to talk to you guys, but after became a father of two small children, this is the most glamorous accident I can have hehehe!!!

best regards,
cesar


----------



## malik713

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Most comfortable strap available. DLC is very nice, too.


----------



## seikomatic

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Got mine from a new watch..

Like its thickness and comfortable feeling..

Learnt to master those keepers that I hated initially.

Marks on my orange strap still remain an issue that I need to concern..

Got used to the scent..


----------



## angrypossum

*Re: The New Isofrane*



CGSshorty said:


> I wish there was some rhyme or reason to the vanilla scent. I have several Isos that barely smell at all but the blue one stunk so bad it was offensive inside a car.


I just received a black 22mm isofrane today, and I now know what you mean unfortunately.
Gone is the vanilla scent, but it is now replaced by a rather bad chemical odour..... I think I prefer vanilla.
Apart from that, it is incredibly comfortable to wear as usual


----------



## bhall41

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Just fitted this Isoframe to my SKX007 - happy with the result:


----------



## Hoppyjr

*The New Isofrane*

Love me some Isofrane!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelo534

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Ouch...I am a huge fan of divers on rubber but $100-120? Little steep for my budget...too bad too, really nice looking strap.


----------



## Hoppyjr

*The New Isofrane*



Angelo534 said:


> Ouch...I am a huge fan of divers on rubber but $100-120? Little steep for my budget...too bad too, really nice looking strap.


You have to try it to understand...it's worth every penny 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## alvintancy70

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Mine with the Tuna,


----------



## Lemper

*Re: The New Isofrane*



alvintancy70 said:


> Mine with the Tuna,


Sweet watch!


----------



## A MattR of Time

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Perfect compliment to the DM500


----------



## S.L

*Re: The New Isofrane*

A few combos,


----------



## Spin-o

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Nice pictures - the orange on black looks great!


----------



## Rob T

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Blue Benthos on a blue 20mm Isofrane. Nice combo!


----------



## Odin43

*Re: The New Isofrane*



S.L said:


> A few combos,
> 
> Do you have a pic of the Pelagos on orange?


----------



## mellonb1

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Just purchased another ISO strap and as usual the CS was outstanding. Purchased at least 8-10 straps from them over the past 12-18 months and they're ALWAYS quick to respond to any/all of my questions. They take care of their repeat customers in style. Top notch all the way. Thanks ISOfrane for getting the job done again. You've got a customer for life. I'll be back!


----------



## Hoppyjr

*The New Isofrane*

Can't have enough Isofrane straps or photos of them....

Sinn U1 SDR + Isofrane = 

View attachment 993362









View attachment 993363

View attachment 993364


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## THG

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Here's mine on a new isofrane


----------



## Lemper

*Re: The New Isofrane*

The watch looks sweet man!


----------



## dinexus

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I don't know if I missed something, but did the price of an Isofrane recently go up by twenty or thirty dollars? I thought they used to be just north of $100.


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: The New Isofrane*



dinexus said:


> I don't know if I missed something, but did the price of an Isofrane recently go up by twenty or thirty dollars? I thought they used to be just north of $100.


No, they look to be the same. $99 with the standard buckle and $129 for the upgraded buckle.


----------



## THG

*The New Isofrane*



dinexus said:


> I don't know if I missed something, but did the price of an Isofrane recently go up by twenty or thirty dollars? I thought they used to be just north of $100.


AFAIK the standard price remains at 99$ but if you live in a EU country you must add the VAT bringing it up to that price approximately.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hoppyjr

*The New Isofrane*



CGSshorty said:


> No, they look to be the same. $99 with the standard buckle and $129 for the upgraded buckle.


Also, I believe the standard IN buckle is also cast (bead blast or PVD finish) whereas the upgraded RS buckle is forged, in brushed stainless steel or DLC black finishes.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## THG

*Re: The New Isofrane*

No, still the same 99$ plus shipping (by fedex usually) however the extra charge is the VAT for EU countries. Lucky for me, when I ordered mine, Switzerland isn't part of the EU (though on top I'm tax exempted)


----------



## Javy

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I received a black Isofrane today and quickly replaced the stock rubber strap on my maraton JSAR. It's odd that the Isofrane has hardly any scent to it at all, whereas the rubber strap that came with my JSAR has a noticeable but pleasant vanilla scent.


----------



## f308gt4

*Re: The New Isofrane*

How is the length of the 20mm Isofrane? I really like the look of the strap, but am afraid that it might be too long for a 6.5" wrist. Any wrist-shots on a 6.5" wrist?


----------



## THG

*The New Isofrane*



f308gt4 said:


> How is the length of the 20mm Isofrane? I really like the look of the strap, but am afraid that it might be too long for a 6.5" wrist. Any wrist-shots on a 6.5" wrist?


Length on my 22mm or 20mm for that matter remains the same AFAIK. My wrist is about 6.75 I think, but it gives you an idea. I wear it on the second last hole comfortably (it doesn't slide at all).


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## f308gt4

*Re: The New Isofrane*



THG said:


> Length on my 22mm or 20mm for that matter remains the same AFAIK. My wrist is about 6.75 I think, but it gives you an idea. I wear it on the second last hole comfortably (it doesn't slide at all).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thanks. I bit the bullet and ordered a 20mm black Isofrane last night for my PO. Hopefully it will fit OK on my 6.5" wrist. If it does, I may have to follow up with an orange one...


----------



## THG

*The New Isofrane*



f308gt4 said:


> Thanks. I bit the bullet and ordered a 20mm black Isofrane last night for my PO. Hopefully it will fit OK on my 6.5" wrist. If it does, I may have to follow up with an orange one...


Good for you. Keep us on the loop and post pics when mounted.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## f308gt4

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I received my Isofrane today- pretty awesome, considering I ordered it over the weekend, and it was shipped on Monday from Europe.

I've attached a couple shots (camera-phone, sorry) of it on my wrist. I have a 6.5" wrist, and I get a good fit in either the 2nd or 3rd hole from the last. The last two photos show the difference in the amount of "tail" sticking out depending on which hole I fit the tab in. If I put it in the 2nd hole, the fit is on the tight side, while the 3rd hole is a little looser. Not sure yet which I prefer, so will try it out over the next few days. It seems to be comfortable in either setting.

In general, I like the strap. My only critique of the strap is that the keepers feel a little flimsy. I hope they don't break after a while. But other than that, it's a pretty nice strap. I suppose it would be nice if the strap was maybe 0.5-1 inch shorter, but it doesn't seem to be a big deal.

If the people at Isofrane are reading this, how about the possibility of selling a "short" version of the strap for those of us that are not as well endowed in the wrist department? 

I get a little bit of vanilla smell, but it's not overbearing.


----------



## THG

*Re: The New Isofrane*



f308gt4 said:


> I received my Isofrane today- pretty awesome, considering I ordered it over the weekend, and it was shipped on Monday from Europe.
> 
> I've attached a couple shots (camera-phone, sorry) of it on my wrist. I have a 6.5" wrist, and I get a good fit in either the 2nd or 3rd hole from the last. The last two photos show the difference in the amount of "tail" sticking out depending on which hole I fit the tab in. If I put it in the 2nd hole, the fit is on the tight side, while the 3rd hole is a little looser. Not sure yet which I prefer, so will try it out over the next few days. It seems to be comfortable in either setting.
> 
> In general, I like the strap. My only critique of the strap is that the keepers feel a little flimsy. I hope they don't break after a while. But other than that, it's a pretty nice strap. I suppose it would be nice if the strap was maybe 0.5-1 inch shorter, but it doesn't seem to be a big deal.
> 
> If the people at Isofrane are reading this, how about the possibility of selling a "short" version of the strap for those of us that are not as well endowed in the wrist department?
> 
> I get a little bit of vanilla smell, but it's not overbearing.


Good for you! Looking good.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ManMachine

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Isofrane works well for my 6.25" wrist also.


----------



## alvintancy70

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Just ordered a 24mm for my JDD, shouldn't be a problem to squeeze it into the 22mm lugs.

Bought a 22mm 2 years ago and till now it still has the Vanilla smell but it has tone down quite a bit, initially when I got it, the smell was quite strong, till my wife asked if I was using a new cologne :-s

Now the waiting game begins, 2 years ago I received it after 3 weeks :-(


----------



## THG

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Wearing my iso today and more likely throughout spring and summer, though will probably also alternate it with natos.

I've been thinking of getting yet a 3rd iso but blue to alternate, do you think it would be a good match to the BB also with a black dlc buckle as to further alternate?

Should I wait until new colors come out (olive green, etc) can any iso moderators please confirm?

In advance, Tks so much for your input!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tfinnan

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I've been trying to keep up with the 'new color' process as well. Any ETA ?


----------



## Blurter

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Just ordered a 22mm black IN. Will be perfect for several watches.


----------



## alvintancy70

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Finally my 24mm came in, fit it on my JDD, looks quite rugged,



22mm on my MM300 and 24mm on my JDD,


----------



## THG

*Re: The New Isofrane*

No updates on new iso colors still & Does anyone know if the iso moderators still visit these forums?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Alessio Scala

*Re: The New Isofrane*


----------



## dinexus

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Was worried the Iso would look weird on my smallish wrists, but it's dialed! Very happy with this combination:










Nice that even the brushed finish on the buckle perfectly matches the tone of the Pelagos case:


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski

*Re: The New Isofrane*


----------



## lightstorm

*Re: The New Isofrane*

The new Isofrane and Seiko Golgo 13.


----------



## Mimoza

*Re: The New Isofrane*

My sandblasted Squale 1521 on a orange Isofrane:


----------



## dinexus

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Mimoza said:


> My sandblasted Squale 1521 on a orange Isofrane:
> View attachment 1076635


That looks awesome! Very well done, and very nice photos!


----------



## plexw

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Received my isofrane today, next question is how to stop the thought to lick the vanilla smell isofrane?

Isofrane + Hamilton Belowzero 1000m = win win


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Re: The New Isofrane*









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkeys

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Just picked up previously enjoyed mint condition HALOLOS puck DLC with a Isofrane band .. wow very comfortable and looks great. Easy to get just the right fit. Already looking at adding the orange one.


----------



## csm

*Re: The New Isofrane*

The new PO 8500 42 mm....









Regards,
Cesar

Abraços,
Cesar


----------



## DerrickT

*Re: The New Isofrane*

My first post 

Sorry abt the dodgy camera phone pic.

Ordered on the June 5th. Arrived today(17th June).


----------



## DEMO111

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Just checking back in to this thread.

There are a lot of straps out there but the Isofrane is still _the_ best dive strap on the market today IMO.


----------



## mellonb1

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Having owned well over a dozen ISO straps they are IMO the Best dive strap AND offer the Best customer service Bar None!


----------



## tfinnan

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Any word on when the new colors will become available?

-T


----------



## THG

*Re: The New Isofrane*



tfinnan said:


> Any word on when the new colors will become available?
> 
> -T


If I inferred correctly from another post, it ought to be a couple more weeks...I hope so, for I want to get the green one with an IN DLC Buckle (if available)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## argilag

*Re: The New Isofrane*


----------



## THG

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I heard ETA for the new 
colors ought to be any time now...I plan on gettin' OD Green with a black DLC IN buckle. Until then, this will do just fine!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Re: The New Isofrane*

H2O Orca, "dress" case on Isofrane:
















Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan

*Re: The New Isofrane*



THG said:


> I heard ETA for the new
> colors ought to be any time now...I plan on gettin' OD Green with a black DLC IN buckle. Until then, this will do just fine!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Where did your info come from, if you don't mind me asking?

-T


----------



## THG

*Re: The New Isofrane*



tfinnan said:


> Where did your info come from, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> -T


If I remember correctly it was on a fairly recent thread posted by isofrane themselves. Let me see if I can find it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## THG

*Re: The New Isofrane*



THG said:


> If I remember correctly it was on a fairly recent thread posted by isofrane themselves. Let me see if I can find it
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I think, it was this one

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tfinnan

*Re: The New Isofrane*



THG said:


> I think, it was this one
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 Awesome. Thanks.

-T


----------



## tfinnan

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Still no new colors. I hate waiting...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## richnyc

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Yep, the NATO green isofrane would be awesome... Would love to have a darker green to go with my VSA PVD DM500 diver... But for now, I have to do with a black one that arrived yesterday... I just didn't have time to install it yet


----------



## tfinnan

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Just got this response from Isofrane re: release dates for the new colors:

"Hi Tim,

No, sorry we are still planning, but we are expecting to start selling them in autumn. We will keep you updated about it!

Thank you
We appreciate your business

www.isofrane.com"

So, it looks like no new colors until this fall sometime.


----------



## isofrane

*Re: The New Isofrane*



tfinnan said:


> Just got this response from Isofrane re: release dates for the new colors:
> 
> "Hi Tim,
> 
> No, sorry we are still planning, but we are expecting to start selling them in autumn. We will keep you updated about it!
> 
> Thank you
> We appreciate your business
> 
> www.isofrane.com"
> 
> So, it looks like no new colors until this fall sometime.


Hi, the NATO green 20 and 22mm isofranes (RS) are available now at the introductory offer of $99.00 + shipping, they will be listed on the website in the next few days, for those who like to order now, please use this temporary order page: CLICK HERE


----------



## richnyc

*Re: The New Isofrane*



isofrane said:


> Hi, the NATO green 20 and 22mm isofranes are available
> 
> View attachment 1184309
> 
> View attachment 1184311
> 
> View attachment 1184325


Damn, just after I got the black one These look great exactly like the olive type of green I had in mind...


----------



## tfinnan

*The New Isofrane*



isofrane said:


> Hi, the NATO green 20 and 22mm isofranes (RS) are available now at the introductory offer of $99.00 + shipping, they will be listed on the website in the next few days, for those who like to order now, please use this temporary order page: CLICK HERE
> 
> View attachment 1184309
> 
> View attachment 1184311
> 
> View attachment 1184325


Crap. That was quick! I got the email that I posted earlier on 6 August - three days ago.


----------



## Axelay2003

*Re: The New Isofrane*



isofrane said:


> Hi, the NATO green 20 and 22mm isofranes (RS) are available now at the introductory offer of $99.00 + shipping, they will be listed on the website in the next few days, for those who like to order now, please use this temporary order page: CLICK HERE
> 
> View attachment 1184309
> 
> View attachment 1184311
> 
> View attachment 1184325


I do not see an option to order it with the DLC RS buckle.


----------



## Spring-Diver

*Re: The New Isofrane*



isofrane said:


> Hi, the NATO green 20 and 22mm isofranes (RS) are available now at the introductory offer of $99.00 + shipping, they will be listed on the website in the next few days, for those who like to order now, please use this temporary order page: CLICK HERE
> 
> View attachment 1184309
> 
> View attachment 1184311
> 
> View attachment 1184325


Thanks for the heads up...I'll be ordering very soon.

When will the 24mm be available? And the Grey?

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## SMP_DON

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Grey 22mm I'm all over it. 
Let us know when they will be available to order.


----------



## THG

*Re: The New Isofrane*

These are great news! When will thumb nail DLC buckles be available to go with this new green strap?


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: The New Isofrane*

The OD looks great in person. It is a nice, subtle change from the black one.


----------



## THG

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Mine ought to arrive soon...


----------



## LGH

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I have yet to actually see an image of this combination online, so brace yourself: Expensive rubber, affordable Vostok watches:

Isofrane 22mm snuggling up to a Vostok Amphibia "New Tonneau" model 090:

Vostok Amphibia 090913 on Isofrane on Flickr

20mm Isofrane on my old(ish) Vostok Komandirskie K-34 Auto GMT:

Vostok Komandirskie K-34 on Isofrane on Flickr


----------



## starx

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Poon on Iso...


----------



## Force434

*Re: The New Isofrane*



CGSshorty said:


> The OD looks great in person. It is a nice, subtle change from the black one.


Agree. Mine just arrived this morning. I originally picked it up for my incoming Halios Tropik B (Brown Dial), but in the meantime here's a few shots on the Manta Ray to give a feel for the color. I'm liking it |>


----------



## THG

*The New Isofrane*

Nice! I'll check in my office to see if mine arrives today...
Edit: It did and I really like it. Strongest vanilla scent so far.


----------



## Zenrag

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Red and green. Quite cool. I gotta email them to get one.



THG said:


> Nice! I'll check in my office to see if mine arrives today...
> Edit: It did and I really like it. Strongest vanilla scent so far.


----------



## Spring-Diver

*Re: The New Isofrane*

22mm DLC RS....very happy:-!



Now I want a 24mm for my Aquadive's!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## arutlosjr11

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Wow. What a beautiful strap. I'm going to try one on my Bronze AD.

Ariel S-
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Any word on the grey Isofranes?


----------



## kamonjj

*Re: The New Isofrane*

If anyone is looking to get rid of a 22mm isofrane shoot me a pm.


----------



## SMP_DON

*Re: The New Isofrane*



CGSshorty said:


> Any word on the grey Isofranes?


Any update???

Sent by Telegraph via Tapatalk


----------



## King Luis

*Re: The New Isofrane*

anyone having issues with their pins breaking on the case? i've broken 2 pins when trying to put my watch on and i think it's because the strap is too thick/stiff and puts pressure on the pin causing it to snap.


----------



## rajenmaniar

*Re: The New Isofrane*



King Luis said:


> anyone having issues with their pins breaking on the case? i've broken 2 pins when trying to put my watch on and i think it's because the strap is too thick/stiff and puts pressure on the pin causing it to snap.


Not really!
Have over a couple of dozen but no such experience!


----------



## isofrane

*Re: The New Isofrane*



King Luis said:


> anyone having issues with their pins breaking on the case? i've broken 2 pins when trying to put my watch on and i think it's because the strap is too thick/stiff and puts pressure on the pin causing it to snap.


I know there are thousands of isofranes out there, and no such an issue was ever reported, I cannot think of any reason other than the wrong pins, or very weak pins are being used. A strap cannot break a pin, because usually rubber is weaker than stainless steel , so please go back to your manuals, check for the correct pin size and check they are seated properly, other than that, please ask isofrane to send you high quality springbars


----------



## DEMO111

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Pic of the day.

A couple of Isofranes at home on Aquadive and Ploprof.


----------



## busmatt

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Just thought I'd post this here, I've had my Meridian MP08 for a few weeks now and when I collected it I was given an Isofrane as well as the leather and GasGasBones canvas, so here are some pic's








I had a choice of Black or Orange
















Does this mean it's a bezelless Diver?

Matt


----------



## csm

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Sub+iso nice combo!










Regards


----------



## matthew P

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Grey Isofranes.... heard the rumor, seen the questions - still no word?


----------



## kwiteaboy

*Re: The New Isofrane*



matthew P said:


> Grey Isofranes.... heard the rumor, seen the questions - still no word?


Please let this wish come true very soon!


----------



## chri

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Grey would be cool. I wear my Isofrane a _lot_, and it's really comfortable; I just wish it was a bit more thin.


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Still no grey?


----------



## matthew P

*Re: The New Isofrane*

i hearh it was close..... I settled for green


----------



## DirtyHarrie

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I need to get me a black 22mm before my vintage Bulova diver gets back from servicing. I think this would be a perfect strap for it because of the design originally from the 60/70's like the watch is.


----------



## mario24601

*Re: The New Isofrane*



chri said:


> Grey would be cool. I wear my Isofrane a _lot_, and it's really comfortable; I just wish it was a bit more thin.


You can go with a vintage one. That's what I did since thought the new ones are a bit too thick. Here are pics :


----------



## DEV.Woulf

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Does anyone know how Oris rubber straps compare to ISOfranes?


----------



## Hilts

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Afternoon All! Bit of a long-shot however I've got a vintage 20mm Isofrane that has lost its slide/keeper - does anyone know where I can get my hands on one? I've already tried contacting Isofrane direct but didn't get a reply.


----------



## csm

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Brother, try isofrane again... They have a very good customer service, and they use to answer all the mails that i already sent to them....

Regards

Cesar


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Hilts said:


> Afternoon All! Bit of a long-shot however I've got a vintage 20mm Isofrane that has lost its slide/keeper - does anyone know where I can get my hands on one? I've already tried contacting Isofrane direct but didn't get a reply.


Considering that vintage Isofranes sell for quite a bit, getting a spare might be difficult. You can go to the hardware store and find a rubber o-ring to use in its place until you can find something better.


----------



## mario24601

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Get a keeper from seiko z22 band, almost perfect in looks and fitment. See attached picture.


----------



## Hilts

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Thanks for the advice everyone! I'll give Isofrane another try and also grab a Seiko z22 band


----------



## kwiteaboy

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Is the grey Isofrane still under consideration?


----------



## SMP_DON

*Re: The New Isofrane*



kwiteaboy said:


> Is the grey Isofrane still under consideration?


Any update ?

Sent by Telegraph via Tapatalk


----------



## THG

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Anyone know if there are vintage isos available in 22mm? Were they ever available in this width and different colors? Am on the lookout for a vintage one but my tudor BB takes 22mm...tks in advance for the help


----------



## mario24601

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I've never seen vintage in 22mm but if I do I would buy it. I have 20mm vintage and really like it. Wish they made the new ones as thin as the vintage ones. Let me know if you find any.


----------



## rosborn

*Re: The New Isofrane*

**IGNORANT QUESTION ALERT** **IGNORANT QUESTION ALERT** **IGNORANT QUESTION ALERT**

I stopped by the Isofrane website and took a look around. Never having ordered one before I am completely ignorant about the process. So, I go to products and noticed that they sell various buckles for $99.... I didn't see any prices for the straps. Tell me how this works and what can I expect to pay for an Isofrane - strap and buckle.

Thanks!

Rob


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: The New Isofrane*



rosborn said:


> **IGNORANT QUESTION ALERT** **IGNORANT QUESTION ALERT** **IGNORANT QUESTION ALERT**
> 
> I stopped by the Isofrane website and took a look around. Never having ordered one before I am completely ignorant about the process. So, I go to products and noticed that they sell various buckles for $99.... I didn't see any prices for the straps. Tell me how this works and what can I expect to pay for an Isofrane - strap and buckle.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Rob


The $99 price is for the strap with bead blasted buckle. The upgraded buckle and strap are about $30 more.


----------



## rosborn

*Re: The New Isofrane*



CGSshorty said:


> The $99 price is for the strap with bead blasted buckle. The upgraded buckle and strap are about $30 more.


That's what I was thinking. Thank you for the confirmation.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Been waiting over 9 months for a grey Iso but its still not in the works so I got a Nato green for a change of pace. 
The Nato green does look good, but I still want the grey if it ever comes out.









DON


----------



## mario24601

*Re: The New Isofrane*



SMP_DON said:


> Been waiting over 9 months for a grey Iso but its still not in the works so I got a Nato green for a change of pace.
> The Nato green does look good, but I still want the grey if it ever comes out.
> 
> View attachment 1481441
> 
> 
> DON


I like it. Good choice. Yeah waiting for watch stuff is no fun


----------



## Terpits

*The New Isofrane*










Just got mine.


----------



## mario24601

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Terpits said:


> Just got mine.


Looks perfect on the Pelagos!


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: The New Isofrane*

The brown Iso is pretty nice, even with a black dial.


----------



## Terpits

*Re: The New Isofrane*



mario24601 said:


> Looks perfect on the Pelagos!


Thanks!
Kicking myself for not getting green though.


----------



## THG

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Terpits said:


> Just got mine.


Lookin' good brother!


----------



## THG

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Terpits said:


> Thanks!
> Kicking myself for not getting green though.


Get it too, I did!


----------



## cficole

*Re: The New Isofrane*


----------



## A MattR of Time

*Re: The New Isofrane*

There is nothing sweeter than receiving a new dive watch, then swapping out the factory rubber strap for an Isofrane, and having it fit perfectly and comfortably on your wrist the.very.first.time.


----------



## pepcr1

*Re: The New Isofrane*

[/FONT]


----------



## powboyz

*Re: The New Isofrane*

243 on an Iso....


----------



## DirtyHarrie

*Re: The New Isofrane*



DirtyHarrie said:


> I need to get me a black 22mm before my vintage Bulova diver gets back from servicing. I think this would be a perfect strap for it because of the design originally from the 60/70's like the watch is.


Its been back for a bit but here it is!


----------



## transit98

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Im awaiting a turquoise Isofrane. FedX showed delivery time for today by 10:30am, Now status is showing Not Available. Was hoping to have it when I got home from work today. Once I get it, pics will follow.


----------



## synaptyx

*The New Isofrane*



















Got my first Isofrane, a 22mm orange for my Helson SD 42mm.

It was an eBay bargain. New in packet for £65 rather than the usual £100.

Now I want one for all my divers. :/

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## A MattR of Time

*Re: The New Isofrane*



synaptyx said:


> Now I want one for all my divers. :/


Says it all, right there.


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: The New Isofrane*



synaptyx said:


> Now I want one for all my divers. :/


Only a crazy person would do that (says the guy with more Isofranes than watches).


----------



## birdynamnam

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Isofrane can suit a non diver watch too...

My personnal experience :





WS



But everyone knows it for long here



;-)


----------



## THG

*Re: The New Isofrane*

On green iso


----------



## birdynamnam

*Re: The New Isofrane*

You are right THG
The combo works for Seiko divers too


----------



## birdynamnam

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Not so bad ?


----------



## dinexus

*Re: The New Isofrane*



THG said:


> On green iso


Which reference is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG

*Re: The New Isofrane*



dinexus said:


> Which reference is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a 6309-7040 from 1983


----------



## dinexus

*Re: The New Isofrane*



THG said:


> It's a 6309-7040 from 1983


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98

*Re: The New Isofrane*








Got the package yesterday, just found the time to get it out of the box and on a diver!


----------



## etweb

*Re: The New Isofrane*

blue Isofrane on Precista PRS18A. I tried the Isofrane both on the Monster and the Blumo bur was no satisfied with the result. If you have smaller wrists the frane can be rather thick, on the two Seikos it was rather stiff and the long lugs of the Sumo did not help. The smaller PRS18A hugs the wrist much better and wears much more comfortable. Love the smell - even though the girlfriend has complained. Smells like vacation to me.


----------



## thejollywatcher

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Blue ISO


----------



## exc-hulk

*Re: The New Isofrane*


----------



## exc-hulk

*Re: The New Isofrane*


----------



## JUVENTINO619

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Terpits said:


> Just got mine.


Can I ask how it compares with the dive strap tudor included? Id imagine the comfort is superior, but it doesnt have the same fit/finish with no endlinks..


----------



## THG

*The New Isofrane*



JUVENTINO619 said:


> Can I ask how it compares with the dive strap tudor included? Id imagine the comfort is superior, but it doesnt have the same fit/finish with no endlinks..


I understand terpits is banned so you might not get an answer back from him...


----------



## JUVENTINO619

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Ah ok thanks for letting me know!


----------



## NickySantoro

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Just received my first blue ISO- Decided to pair it with my Wenger SeaForce. I love it!


----------



## andyahs

*Re: The New Isofrane*

My very first Iso on my OM.


----------



## galliano

*Re: The New Isofrane*





OM Pradata


----------



## NickySantoro

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Expensive pair of shoes on an Orient Ray-


----------



## Knoc

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Sweet pics. I need to stop coming to this thread.
I'm contemplating one of these for a pelagos and an owc-just need to get over that price.
Right on.


----------



## nweash

*The New Isofrane*

*retracting statement*


----------



## exc-hulk

*Re: The New Isofrane*



galliano said:


> OM Pradata


Great combo !

...and my watch in the backround


----------



## galliano

*Re: The New Isofrane*



exc-hulk said:


> Great combo !
> 
> ...and my watch in the backround


...because I like your combо also


----------



## transit98

*Re: The New Isofrane*


----------



## thejollywatcher

*Re: The New Isofrane*



transit98 said:


>


That's it! I'm gonna get one!!! :-d

P.S. Love the hour hand.:-!


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I've lobbied for this before with no luck, but Isofrane NEEDS to make the OD green strap in 24mm. How about it Isofrane?


----------



## MikeDalton24

*Re: The New Isofrane*

It's settled. I have to get me one


----------



## timten

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Please Please Please. You guys have the mold, just pour some green in it every once in a while. What colors are offered in 24 mm?



CGSshorty said:


> I've lobbied for this before with no luck, but Isofrane NEEDS to make the OD green strap in 24mm. How about it Isofrane?


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: The New Isofrane*



timten said:


> Please Please Please. You guys have the mold, just pour some green in it every once in a while. What colors are offered in 24 mm?


Black, orange, and blue.


----------



## pepcr1

*Re: The New Isofrane*


----------



## exc-hulk

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Love the DOXA on that Iso !


----------



## KUNISMAN

*Re: The New Isofrane*


----------



## thejollywatcher

*Re: The New Isofrane*


----------



## DaveW

*Re: The New Isofrane*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano

*Re: The New Isofrane*


----------



## Kluber

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Love me some Isofrane. Some great combos on here. I'll add a few pics too!


----------



## Razorsedge2003

*Re: The New Isofrane*



galliano said:


>


Not an ISOfrane....


----------



## csm

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Oops... You are right... This is not a iso! You can see it by the keepers.... 
Im wearing mine at my submariner...










Regards

Cesar


----------



## Weisoseis

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Razorsedge2003 said:


> Not an ISOfrane....


Nope!


----------



## Weisoseis

*Re: The New Isofrane*



cesar scarambone said:


> Oops... You are right... This is not a iso! You can see it by the keepers....
> Im wearing mine at my submariner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cesar


Also, because of the extra smaller slots on the buckle side of the strap.


----------



## garydusa

*Re: The New Isofrane*

*All "ISO" here!
*








*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## exc-hulk

*Re: The New Isofrane*

...the yellow Iso is missing in your collection !


----------



## Paco II

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Does anyone have good photos, or can give a good description, of the coffee colored Isofrane? Didn't even realize there was one until I clicked through the Isofrane site to purchase, ended up on Aquadive, and there was a coffee color being listed. Is it subtle? How close to black (or not) is it? TIA!


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Paco II said:


> Does anyone have good photos, or can give a good description, of the coffee colored Isofrane? Didn't even realize there was one until I clicked through the Isofrane site to purchase, ended up on Aquadive, and there was a coffee color being listed. Is it subtle? How close to black (or not) is it? TIA!


It's very dark brown.


----------



## Monkeynuts

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Ive been bitten by the isofrane this time last week I owned none,
now this


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Monkeynuts said:


> Ive been bitten by the isofrane this time last week I owned none,
> now this


That's what happens. They multiply.


----------



## garydusa

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Monkeynuts said:


> Ive been bitten by the isofrane this time last week I owned none,
> now this





CGSshorty said:


> That's what happens. They multiply.


*
Yepperz they do!.....After getting my first ISO (included w/a watch deal), I immediately sold all of my extra Cuda/Armida/Benarus/Helson ("o" Franes) and bought 8 more "ISO's in just 2 weeks! It really wasn't all that much more $, after selling the others and then acquiring "pre-owned"....And, It was like "Mov'in On Up, To The East Side"! *:-!


----------



## kamonjj

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I probably missed it somewhere in this thread but are they making a grey one? I'd really like a gray with the dlc buckle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: The New Isofrane*



kamonjj said:


> I probably missed it somewhere in this thread but are they making a grey one? I'd really like a gray with the dlc buckle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We've been waiting a long time for that. Nothing on the horizon.


----------



## SteamboatSteve

*Re: The New Isofrane*


----------



## Phil_P

*Re: The New Isofrane*



dinexus said:


> Was worried the Iso would look weird on my smallish wrists, but it's dialed! Very happy with this combination:


This picture just makes me want to buy a Pelagos right now. Awesome combo, the isofrane really hits the spot.

Here's mine:


----------



## franzy

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I'm a huge fan of the Isofrane rubber. I need to get a black or green one to match my GMT2C better. Nonetheless, it's a great strap. Worth the money.


----------



## javier CF

*Re: The New Isofrane*



SteamboatSteve said:


>


I have the same combination with my Spork, this strap is perfect for this seiko model


----------



## Spoonsey

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I wasn't 100% sure about this combination but I think it works, it's sort of a Doxa mash-up tribute...;-)


----------



## thejollywatcher

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Spoonsey said:


> I wasn't 100% sure about this combination but I think it works, it's sort of a Doxa mash-up tribute...;-)


It not only works.....it ROCKS!!! |> |> :-!


----------



## CharlieWatches

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Just got my new vanilla-scented iso today. Love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I changed the original Strap from Armida for an ISOfrane. Very good decision...


----------



## exc-hulk

*Re: The New Isofrane*



brunemto said:


> I changed the original Strap from Armida for an ISOfrane. Very good decision...


Great combo Torsten !

ISOFRANE or CUDA, best strap for the A1.
But I prefer the CUDA. So I wear my A1 on a CUDA strap.


----------



## THG

*Re: The New Isofrane*

On a black isofrane I bought from tophotdog aka Stan (great seller)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle_lex

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Why isofrane does not release more colors is beyond me. We will buy them all or almost all of them. Gray and white already! At least gray. Please!


----------



## dinexus

*Re: The New Isofrane*



eagle_lex said:


> Why isofrane does not release more colors is beyond me. We will buy them all or almost all of them. Gray and white already! At least gray. Please!


Agree about the gray, although I've heard that getting the pigments right with this particular rubber compound isn't as easy as flipping a switch. Hopefully in due time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Hello
I recently acquired a black Isofrane 20mm, and it seems to me it is noticeably softer than my other Isofrane I had, an orange 22mm. 
Since I don't have it anymore I cannot directly compare them. 
Did any of you notice something similar or am I dreaming?
Is it possible that the coloring affects the softness?
Thanks in advance


----------



## dinexus

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Seppia said:


> Hello
> I recently acquired a black Isofrane 20mm, and it seems to me it is noticeably softer than my other Isofrane I had, an orange 22mm.
> Is it possible that the coloring affects the softness?


I doubt it'd be the pigments - was the strap used? I've heard they do tend to soften a little with time and frequent wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Thanks, yes this one is used, the prior one was not, so that could be a factor


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Seppia said:


> Hello
> I recently acquired a black Isofrane 20mm, and it seems to me it is noticeably softer than my other Isofrane I had, an orange 22mm.
> Since I don't have it anymore I cannot directly compare them.
> Did any of you notice something similar or am I dreaming?
> Is it possible that the coloring affects the softness?
> Thanks in advance


It's not your imagination. The black ones are noticeably softer than any other color I've owned.


----------



## Seppia

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Thanks a lot sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash

*The New Isofrane*

Where can we start the petition to get the NATO green iso in 24mm? I have a Panerai and Blancpain desperately waiting.


----------



## Mancuniandragon

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Hear Hear my B&R is still waiting


----------



## Bender.Folder

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I bought a dark blue one for my Omega SMP Bond and was thinking I'd never give so much money for a rubber again, then I strapped it for some days and get why it is said to be THE rubber. Soft, supple, resistant, went hiking, mtb , sauna and after all it just cleans with a bit of water and still kept its vanilla scent.

Some of you notch them in narrower lugs to balance top heavy watches ? Like Planet Ocean, MM300 or heavy divers with 20mm lug width ?


----------



## THG

*Re: The New Isofrane*










6105 feels a bit top heavy (heavier than my Black Bay at least) but fit is sturdy enough with a 20mm iso


----------



## Seppia

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Bender.Folder said:


> I bought a dark blue one for my Omega SMP Bond and was thinking I'd never give so much money for a rubber again, then I strapped it for some days and get why it is said to be THE rubber. Soft, supple, resistant, went hiking, mtb , sauna and after all it just cleans with a bit of water and still kept its vanilla scent.
> 
> Some of you notch them in narrower lugs to balance top heavy watches ? Like Planet Ocean, MM300 or heavy divers with 20mm lug width ?


They also come in 20mm so I'd rather use the right size if possible, in order to avoid putting pressure on the spring bars


----------



## isaiah

*Re: The New Isofrane*

absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ormondgators

*Re: The New Isofrane*

WCT 1000 diver on a 22mm isofrane at the beach. Fastactic strap!


----------



## lxxrr

*The New Isofrane*

Just picked up a black rubber ISO for the mm300. Very disappointed in color options though as I'm not a big "black on black" type of guy. I rarely wear black clothing. Isofrane folks - get a charcoal color in your line up for versatility!

Are you listening? Charcoal!!!!


----------



## Seppia

*Re: The New Isofrane*

One thing to keep in mind: for whatever reason, the black Isofrane is significantly softer than other color alternatives resulting in my opinion in a more comfortable wear. 
Not 100% sure this applies at all colors, but I've tried orange and green and that was the case.


----------



## THG

*Re: The New Isofrane*

My skx009j with a black insert and dragonshroud on a black iso


----------



## DEV.Woulf

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Seppia said:


> One thing to keep in mind: for whatever reason, the black Isofrane is significantly softer than other color alternatives resulting in my opinion in a more comfortable wear.
> Not 100% sure this applies at all colors, but I've tried orange and green and that was the case.


Everytime I think of buying a colored version, I remember this and don't. Probably am gonna buy just the plain black version for ultimate comfort..


----------



## Axelay2003

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Devarika Woulf said:


> Everytime I think of buying a colored version, I remember this and don't. Probably am gonna buy just the plain black version for ultimate comfort..


Black is definitely softer, but not by much. I have the orange and blue Isofranes and are comfortable.


----------



## Seppia

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Funny how different personal impressions are. To me, it's night and day.


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Seppia said:


> Funny how different personal impressions are. To me, it's night and day.


Same here. Black is clearly a different compound than the other colors.


----------



## Axelay2003

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Seppia said:


> Funny how different personal impressions are. To me, it's night and day.


Rethinking my statement above. I would agree that you can definitely tell a difference.


----------



## ematthews

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I have both black and a blue. I like the stiffness of the blue one to hold my larger watches. The black seems a lot softer to me. I own four black ones. 20,22,22 DLC, and 24


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: The New Isofrane*

So how are those new colors coming along?


----------



## Axelay2003

*Re: The New Isofrane*



CGSshorty said:


> So how are those new colors coming along?


Which new colors are being fabricated?


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Axelay2003 said:


> Which new colors are being fabricated?


Apparently none of them.


----------



## 121Ranger

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Received my second Isofrane today. This one I put on my Tag Heuer 500m Chrono Ti. It is so much more comfortable than the Tag rubber strap. I fell in love with the Isofrane when I put my first one on my Seiko Shogun. They are certainly worth the money!


----------



## Buckeye Rangeman

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Axelay2003 said:


> Which new colors are being fabricated?


Hopefully grey, I don't understand how it can be so difficult to add a new color(s).


----------



## THG

*Re: The New Isofrane*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JerylTan

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Does anyone know what the length of isofrane straps? I have a 6inch+ wrist and i always have to look for short straps. Isofrane only list the strap as 200mm total length but i,m not sure the length of the individual sides especially the short end. I usually need 70/75mm for the short end. Does anybody know the minimum wrist size length of tje Isofrane strap or the length of the short end? Tks.


----------



## lxxrr

*Re: The New Isofrane*



JerylTan said:


> Does anyone know what the length of isofrane straps? I have a 6inch+ wrist and i always have to look for short straps. Isofrane only list the strap as 200mm total length but i,m not sure the length of the individual sides especially the short end. I usually need 70/75mm for the short end. Does anybody know the minimum wrist size length of tje Isofrane strap or the length of the short end? Tks.


There pretty long. I'm on the second to last hole with a 6.5 wrist. Obviously fit will depend on the watches lug to lug distance but it doesn't sound like it'll fit you. The Obris Morgan "alternative"didn't fit me.


----------



## lxxrr

*Re: The New Isofrane*



CGSshorty said:


> Apparently none of them.


Sucks. The market is in need of a charcoal grey.


----------



## JerylTan

*Re: The New Isofrane*



lxxrr said:


> There pretty long. I'm on the second to last hole with a 6.5 wrist. Obviously fit will depend on the watches lug to lug distance but it doesn't sound like it'll fit you. The Obris Morgan "alternative"didn't fit me.


Yeap. The obris morgan version definitely don,t fit me either. was hoping isofranes would.. Guess got to look for alternatives 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kristianpercy

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Happy to be joining the Isofrane club with my Squale. This is really the best strap ever, I'm convinced...


----------



## Deli

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Buckeye Rangeman said:


> Hopefully grey, I don't understand how it can be so difficult to add a new color(s).


Because some colors are not that easy to get right, and sometimes, when aging, coloration issues do happen.

Grey may give some whitish or purple tint. 
Black can give grey.
White can go pink.

and so on...

----------

I'm in Europe, do any of you know a website where I could buy one of those Isofrane, without the customs hassle ? Thank you.


----------



## kristianpercy

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Deli said:


> Because some colors are not that easy to get right, and sometimes, when aging, coloration issues do happen.
> 
> Grey may give some whitish or purple tint.
> Black can give grey.
> White can go pink.
> 
> and so on...
> 
> ----------
> 
> I'm in Europe, do any of you know a website where I could buy one of those Isofrane, without the customs hassle ? Thank you.


The website ships from Austria (for all or just Euro orders, I'm not sure). No customs hassles for orders to Europe.


----------



## SMP_DON

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Deli said:


> Because some colors are not that easy to get right, and sometimes, when aging, coloration issues do happen.
> 
> Grey may give some whitish or purple tint.
> Black can give grey.
> White can go pink.
> 
> and so on...
> 
> ----------
> 
> I'm in Europe, do any of you know a website where I could buy one of those Isofrane, without the customs hassle ? Thank you.


* PM marketstraps they are a WUS sponsor with great prices and they ship from Spain.*


----------



## ChuckMiller

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Did someone say Squale and Isofrane?












kristianpercy said:


> Happy to be joining the Isofrane club with my Squale. This is really the best strap ever, I'm convinced...
> 
> View attachment 4872850


----------



## El Gerto

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I got a black Isofrane on my Kalmar II; what I like to have is a blue one.....


----------



## Deli

*Re: The New Isofrane*



SMP_DON said:


> * PM marketstraps they are a WUS sponsor with great prices and they ship from Spain.*


They don't sell real Isofrane, do they ?
I'm looking for 19 or 20 mm, orange ones BTW.


----------



## SMP_DON

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Deli said:


> They don't sell real Isofrane, do they ?
> I'm looking for 19 or 20 mm, orange ones BTW.


Yes they are REAL Isofrane straps in the Isofrane packaging with warranty card. They are a WUS sponsor.


----------



## Deli

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Strange, as I can't find any Isofrane strap in their webshop. Did I miss something ? :
MARKET-STRAPS


----------



## EHV

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Not sure where your looking but that site you link, "Market-Straps", (???) is blocked at work but the real shop is not:

ISOfrane dive strap - now available in 22mm and 24mm



Deli said:


> Strange, as I can't find any Isofrance strap in their webshop. Did I miss something ? :
> MARKET-STRAPS


----------



## ericys

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Decided to change to Isofrane after my Seiko rubber strap broke. Love the orange Isofrane on my monster.


----------



## Weisoseis

*The New Isofrane*

Here's mine, a combination I've not seen before. 









Time is an invention...


----------



## THG

*Re: The New Isofrane*




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deli

*Re: The New Isofrane*



SMP_DON said:


> * PM marketstraps they are a WUS sponsor with great prices and they ship from Spain.*


They do not even reply to my PM...


----------



## mekenical




----------



## ghia94

*Re: The New Isofrane*


----------



## THG

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I have three new isos but the classic is hard to beat...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deli

*Re: The New Isofrane*



SMP_DON said:


> * PM marketstraps they are a WUS sponsor with great prices and they ship from Spain.*


I got a reply from them: they do not sell it...


----------



## richy240

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Here's my new black 22mm Isofrane on a Steinhart Ocean One Titanium


----------



## cnoneill

Thank you for the great review, I've had a couple of iSOfrane straps and always find them to be the most comfortable with any watch.


----------



## cirdec

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Classic looking. Never go wrong with this combination. Cheers!



richy240 said:


> Here's my new black 22mm Isofrane on a Steinhart Ocean One Titanium


----------



## heavyjumbo

Love all of my isofranes!!


----------



## lxxrr

*Re: The New Isofrane*

My isofrane are a bit tough to get in the keeper. Any idea how to improve this?


----------



## Seppia

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Moisture/water and it will slide right in


----------



## Sean779

*Re: The New Isofrane*

It helps to remove the smaller keeper. Also push the strap end against the wider right side of the remaining keeper which helps it slide into the narrower left one. I think it was designed that way. It's really a well thought out strap.


----------



## lxxrr

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Sean779 said:


> It helps to remove the smaller keeper. Also push the strap end against the wider right side of the remaining keeper which helps it slide into the narrower left one. I think it was designed that way. It's really a well thought out strap.


Herm, I don't follow!


----------



## Sean779

*Re: The New Isofrane*



lxxrr said:


> Herm, I don't follow!


Read it as though you have already taken off the smaller keeper, which is a fiddly thing but useful as spare.


----------



## lxxrr

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Sean779 said:


> Read it as though you have already taken off the smaller keeper, which is a fiddly thing but useful as spare.


Ah I see. I have both keepers on there right now. May take one out


----------



## frenchwatchcollector

*Re: The New Isofrane*



THG said:


> I have three new isos but the classic is hard to beat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi THG, from where did you buy this iso?

Could ya send me the link please?


----------



## frenchwatchcollector

*Re: The New Isofrane*



heavyjumbo said:


> Love all of my isofranes!!


SO do I !!

;-)


----------



## frenchwatchcollector

*Re: The New Isofrane*


----------



## THG

*Re: The New Isofrane*



frenchwatchcollector said:


> Hi THG, from where did you buy this iso?
> 
> Could ya send me the link please?


Hey,

It's an ebay seller from Australia, called abouttime-ch

Look'em up. Great and reliable service and fast and secure delivery

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndustrialAction

Wanted: 24mm version of the turquoise strap!!!!


----------



## brunemto

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Blue Iso 20mm on Seiko "Sumo" SBDC003


----------



## rabbit3001

*Re: The New Isofrane*

^ Sweet combination Torsten! I love seeing ISOs on sub 1k watches! I once had one on an SKX007. I find it somehow funny if the strap is half the price of the watch itself


----------



## mallanim

*Re: The New Isofrane*

sweet watch band


----------



## jofro

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Nice band, makes me sad I'm cursed with a small wrist and can't wear all these great divers.


----------



## taike

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Wrist size is just a state of mind. Wear what you like.


----------



## WeBeCinYa

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Anyone know if there are plans for other Isofrane colors? I feel like they are missing Red and a lighter blue. Orange and Turquoise isn't doing it for me.


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: The New Isofrane*



WeBeCinYa said:


> Anyone know if there are plans for other Isofrane colors?


Any day now.


----------



## jaygibson

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I love mine -- it would nice if new colours are announced tho!


----------



## nnickell

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Picked one up about 6 months ago. So comfortable.


----------



## Buckeye Rangeman

*Re: The New Isofrane*



WeBeCinYa said:


> Anyone know if there are plans for other Isofrane colors? I feel like they are missing Red and a lighter blue. Orange and Turquoise isn't doing it for me.


Also Grey, still surprised as that should be easy enough.


----------



## Mancuniandragon

*Re: The New Isofrane*

A 24mm Green for me I think they should do all the colours in the various strap sizes


----------



## mg1266

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Cool..would like to try one shortly


----------



## ViperGuy

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I have a new Seiko Tuna SBBN035 "Ninja Tuna" on the way, and I'd like to get an Isofrane for it, however, I wanted to know, does Isofrane offer a black buckle? If so, is it what they call "RS DLC"? In the pics, it just looks like a medium grey color.


----------



## 2Legit

*Re: The New Isofrane*

The colour of the RS DLC is closer to black than the online photos seem to show. I just purchased the green (NATO) with RS DLC for my Darth Tuna and the buckle matches the shroud perfectly


----------



## nicosuave1

*Re: The New Isofrane*

super cool strap I want one in green!


----------



## jpfwatch

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Just received the green isofrane for my Seiko turtle watch.
Great strap!


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Dear Isofrane:

Please consider making shorter straps for small wrist as an alternative


----------



## Dr. Robert

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Got my 1st Isofrane strap a couple of weeks ago.....a very good strap, probably the most comfortable rubber strap I've worn.......my only gripe......they should use stiffer keepers.


----------



## Tom1970

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Great watch ! I ma just littlebit in question abouth the strap if with the time will be destroyed from the sun and the watcher. Maybe need to be changed every year if you practice diving every week or is your work to be a diver.


----------



## Dr. Robert

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I purchased an Isofrane 20mm strap to put on my Seiko MM300, which has 20mm lug width, strap is not a full 20mm, there are gaps!
Isofrane rep tells me MM300 has a 21mm lug width & he's cocky & states 100,000 made no issues, I tell him I must have gotten a rare lemon......all stats I see state 20 & I called Seiko USA, they tell me 20mm & give me parts #s...........I take pics & send all info to Isofrane......no reply.......probably last time I do biz with them.


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Dr. Robert said:


> I purchased an Isofrane 20mm strap to put on my Seiko MM300, which has 20mm lug width, strap is not a full 20mm, there are gaps!
> Isofrane rep tells me MM300 has a 21mm lug width & he's cocky & states 100,000 made no issues, I tell him I must have gotten a rare lemon......all stats I see state 20 & I called Seiko USA, they tell me 20mm & give me parts #s...........I take pics & send all info to Isofrane......no reply.......probably last time I do biz with them.


If you install an Isofrane on Seiko fat spring bars the strap will have a gap because it has to stretch around the bar. You can purchase 1.78mm spring bars that have 1.1mm tips and fit the Isofrane perfectly.


----------



## Dr. Robert

*Re: The New Isofrane*



CGSshorty said:


> If you install an Isofrane on Seiko fat spring bars the strap will have a gap because it has to stretch around the bar. You can purchase 1.78mm spring bars that have 1.1mm tips and fit the Isofrane perfectly.


Thank you for the tip! The watch community people are great!!!!!


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: The New Isofrane*



Dr. Robert said:


> Thank you for the tip! The watch community people are great!!!!!


No problem at all.


----------



## supervoice

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Hi,

I'm interesting in the strap. And I find a thread about Isofrane new colors poll in 2012.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/isofrane-new-colors-poll-740373.html

Since grey is the first place, do Isofrane provide "Charcoal grey" now? I dont see the color available.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I always questioned why spend so much on a rubber strap. Finally got several of these and I really have to say they are "that" good. I have/had copies from many of the indie's and the rubber is just better on these.


----------



## NM-1

*Re: The New Isofrane*









New orange isofrane. I like but as mentioned before the black is noticeably softer.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

*Re: The New Isofrane*



NM-1 said:


> View attachment 8315330
> 
> 
> New orange isofrane. I like but as mentioned before the black is noticeably softer.


Ive got my new (to me) DLC 300 on a black one, but I think I need to switch it up, that's a great look. It's not really a daily wearer for me, so why not?


----------



## NM-1

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Yeah it has grown on me. I had the orange one on briefly and was ready to sell it but I do like the look. Especially with the DLC buckle. It's not quite as soft as the black one but still quite good.


----------



## THG

*Re: The New Isofrane*

On green Iso & DLC RS buckle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Ended up putting my 24mm on this guy


----------



## krpdm

*Re: The New Isofrane*



BevHillsTrainer said:


> Ended up putting my 24mm on this guy
> 
> View attachment 8391066


Outstanding combo!


----------



## Cameron Griffith

*Re: The New Isofrane*



jpfwatch said:


> Just received the green isofrane for my Seiko turtle watch.
> Great strap!
> 
> View attachment 7629618
> 
> 
> View attachment 7629626
> 
> 
> View attachment 7629634


Wow I love that combo


----------



## wps

*Re: The New Isofrane*

That orange looks so good...!


----------



## RNR82

*Re: The New Isofrane*


----------



## mili111

*Re: The New Isofrane*



NM-1 said:


> View attachment 8315330
> 
> 
> New orange isofrane. I like but as mentioned before the black is noticeably softer.


Looks awesome! Maybe the orange one will be softer after waering it a time?


----------



## Extrobar

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Those greens on the Seikos look great!


----------



## knuckledragger2725

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I love the look of rubber straps on divers. I just cant wear them comfortably in the desert heat.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: The New Isofrane*

24mm ISO on my Spring Drive Tuna....


----------



## supawabb

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Looks great Maddog!


----------



## Weisoseis

*Re: The New Isofrane*

So I was just informed by Isofrane they will no longer offer the vanilla scent we've all come to love, or hate. They claim "it irritated many people". 









And I thought I got a dud... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Red

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I got one a earlier this month, 22mm blue, and it has the scent... I could take it or leave it. No scent would be fine by me.


----------



## 2006monster

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Love my Iso on my submariner... and love the scent


----------



## jared703

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I picked up one recently and it was still vanilla scented.


----------



## Southtown57

I should pick up an orange and black one for my PO. And scented? Haha I never knew that.


----------



## chiatw

Hi all... got a Aquadive that comes with isofrane... very nice feel and holds the watch well, but notice the keepers is a tad thin.. anyone had problems with breakages?

Cheers


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Ok maybe I have an issue. I think I want the brown as well . Too bad they only make all the colors in 22mm


----------



## Weisoseis

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Follow up to the un-scenting of new ISO. I made a phone call to get it from the horses mouth, and yes it's confirmed, but he also added that the scent was removed because the rubber compound was now formulated to be stronger. He added that some still have the vanilla scent with the stronger compound but through wear it fades quickly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weisoseis

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I just received another update from ISOFRANE by email informing me that they don't advertise the straps as being vanilla scented as they've stopped scenting their straps back in 2010. 

I don't know about all that... what say you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver

*Re: The New Isofrane*

So, without the vanilla scent, does it smell strongly of tire? I never had an isofrane because the vanilla-scented orbis Morgan band I bought made me feel like vomiting. I now wear a borealis iso-copy. It's comfortable, but I'd be interested in trying the original if it didn't smell.


----------



## jared703

*Re: The New Isofrane*



cave diver said:


> So, without the vanilla scent, does it smell strongly of tire? I never had an isofrane because the vanilla-scented orbis Morgan band I bought made me feel like vomiting. I now wear a borealis iso-copy. It's comfortable, but I'd be interested in trying the original if it didn't smell.


I bought one in 2012 and it was scented. Haven't bought a new one since.

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weisoseis

*Re: The New Isofrane*



cave diver said:


> So, without the vanilla scent, does it smell strongly of tire? I never had an isofrane because the vanilla-scented orbis Morgan band I bought made me feel like vomiting. I now wear a borealis iso-copy. It's comfortable, but I'd be interested in trying the original if it didn't smell.


Nope, no tire smell. In fact, no smell at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHulaDance

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Is there any option to replace the stainless Iso buckle with Bronze?


----------



## pro2zon

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I have a couple Aquadives on Iso's and love the feel. Cool to know the history thanks for sharing.


----------



## 28fiend

*Re: The New Isofrane*

i just purchased my first Iso, should of done this awhile ago, on my Resco more than the bracelet.


----------



## daforg

*Re: The New Isofrane*



TheHulaDance said:


> Is there any option to replace the stainless Iso buckle with Bronze?


No, there doesn't seem to be one. If you find something can you post it here?


----------



## KingBeremy

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Can anyone comment on the durability of these straps?

I have a 24mm blue one that came with my Helberg CH6 and about a year after getting it I noticed some very small cracking in the rubber around the hole that I usually wear it on.

Now, I recently noticed that the crack has spread pretty significantly and the strap is very near breaking as the crack as spread all the way to the edge. I have since stopped wearing in it fear that it will break and I'll lose my watch in the process.


----------



## OldeCrow

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Does this really need to be a sticky thread? I mean the "new" isofrane is eight year old news...


----------



## DeVillean

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Have a Black, Turquoise, & Orange, Does anyone know the proper way to clean these straps?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## DEMO111

*Re: The New Isofrane*



DeVillean said:


> Have a Black, Turquoise, & Orange, Does anyone know the proper way to clean these straps?
> 
> Thanks in advance....


Non-alcohol based hand soap, warm water, soft toothbrush. Soft cotton towel to wipe dry.


----------



## DeVillean

*Re: The New Isofrane*



DEMO111 said:


> Non-alcohol based hand soap, warm water, soft toothbrush. Soft cotton towel to wipe dry.


Will try,

Thank you


----------



## MONVMENTVM

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Holy ****. What's with the ridiculous price increase of the already fairly expensive Isofranes (especially since there's now pretty good competition in the Borealis, ToxicNato etc. straps)? The 20mm strap e.g. costs 166 USD now in the Aquadive shop. On WatchObsession they have increased from 72 GBP to 140 GBP. That's borderline insane.


----------



## WatchObsession

*Re: The New Isofrane*



MONVMENTVM said:


> Holy ****. What's with the ridiculous price increase of the already fairly expensive Isofranes (especially since there's now pretty good competition in the Borealis, ToxicNato etc. straps)? The 20mm strap e.g. costs 166 USD now in the Aquadive shop. On WatchObsession they have increased from 72 GBP to 140 GBP. That's borderline insane.


We have yet to get a response from ISOfrane regarding the price increase as we received no notification ourselves, only realised when we was adding new cost data and it appeared we have been selling the straps for less than we pay for them. We have simple brought our prices upto the current ISOfrane RRP, heck of an increase I appreciate but unfortunately totally out of my control, we are an ISOfrane stockist and not the manufacturer.

If we get any responses I will update you guys.


----------



## MONVMENTVM

*Re: The New Isofrane*



WatchObsession said:


> We have yet to get a response from ISOfrane regarding the price increase as we received no notification ourselves, only realised when we was adding new cost data and it appeared we have been selling the straps for less than we pay for them. We have simple brought our prices upto the current ISOfrane RRP, heck of an increase I appreciate but unfortunately totally out of my control, we are an ISOfrane stockist and not the manufacturer.
> 
> If we get any responses I will update you guys.


This wasn't meant as criticism for you guys of course, as your hands are bound when the manufacturer increases their prices. It was just an example for prices of retail and their own online shop going up. Sorry if this was misleading in any way.


----------



## WatchObsession

*Re: The New Isofrane*



MONVMENTVM said:


> This wasn't meant as criticism for you guys of course, as your hands are bound when the manufacturer increases their prices. It was just an example for prices of retail and their own online shop going up. Sorry if this was misleading in any way.


Wasn't taken as a criticism at all, just giving our side of it that's all, we are as p**sed as everyone else !!


----------



## Sporkmaker

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I recently experienced two complete failures of Isofrane buckles, details are in this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/isofrane-serious-buckle-issues-4728541.html#post46311883


----------



## Kiel

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I never owned isofrane strap. 
Are ther worth the price now, after increase.


----------



## 0seeker0

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I love mine, I also purchased before the price change. But I'd buy another as I add to my collection.


----------



## JangDynasty

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Does anyone know how they compare to the one that looks like this with the Phoibos watches?


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I have been buying vintage tropic straps from squinky on ebay which are fantastic but glad to see isofrane is again an option. Fantastic thread.


----------



## hugof3C

*Re: The New Isofrane*


----------



## DImGR

*Re: The New Isofrane*



hugof3C said:


> View attachment 13449385
> 
> View attachment 13449387


How did this happen

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C

*Re: The New Isofrane*



DImGR said:


> How did this happen
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


that's an excellent question, one I'd like an answer to myself. 
if you'll notice, not only the slot that snap was not even one being used but also the next one to the top has 2 side cracks, preparing to go the same way,

wish you better luck with yours


----------



## harleymhs

*Re: The New Isofrane*

great review and pics! Have to order one now for my DSUB2


----------



## MONVMENTVM

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Anyone know where to get Isofranes now for a reasonable price? ~$170 for a rubber strap is a joke.


----------



## subdiver

*Re: The New Isofrane*



hugof3C said:


> View attachment 13449385
> 
> View attachment 13449387


How old is this Strap?


----------



## hugof3C

*Re: The New Isofrane*



subdiver said:


> How old is this Strap?


was close to four, 2 of them used strictly to office and back, daily but only for a few hours


----------



## cojobi

*Re: The New Isofrane*

Strange, I wonder if the silicon has degraded from exposure to some something. What about direct sunlight? Or is that only for rubber?


----------



## cojobi

*Re: The New Isofrane*

I have one that I bought used with another watch, possibly Halios, that I use with a few different watches. I have to keep it fairly tight so it sits properly on the wrist. No issues.


----------



## acheongtk

*Re: The New Isofrane*



hugof3C said:


> View attachment 13449385
> 
> View attachment 13449387


Goodness =(


----------



## euro-rs

*Re: The New Isofrane*

That's the problem with Isofrane straps: too freaking big and expensive for what you get. It should be a $45 strap (IMO). However, there aren't a lot of good options with all the Tropic straps selling for $200+ on eBay. It would be great if Isofrane made the small sizes down to 20mm (maybe they do now and I've missed it). Also, having a few style options to the 1968 model would be great for those of us that wear a dive watch everyday and in lakes.


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Predator1st

Ciao! Perfect for BP Fifty Fathoms!


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## Predator1st




----------



## MDT IT

...awakening.
Seiko Arnie , first ana/digi of story..


----------



## phaphaphooey

MDT IT said:


> ...awakening.
> Seiko Arnie , first ana/digi of story..


Interesting lume in this one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## phaphaphooey

MDT IT said:


> ...awakening.
> Seiko Arnie , first ana/digi of story..


Interesting lume in this one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Antoine Lry




----------



## JBMCL

MDT IT said:


> ...awakening.
> Seiko Arnie , first ana/digi of story..


Love the lume on this!


----------



## farmerboy

Just looked at my latest/newest Isofrane a black 24mm.
Under a magnified jewlers visor the springbar hole on the side closest to the watch seems to have been made thinner by the factory.
My older Iso is thicker there than the new one.
This would matter if the strap is pulled on and the springbar would in effect cut the strap. 

I would enjoy testing a few of the other brands together with the Isofrane to measure the force it takes to pull a strap until it tears through the springbar.
Also a bend test to see which strap is the longest lasting when being bent back and forth or pulled through the buckle repeatedly. Alas, testing is costly and I can not do it.


----------



## RussMurray

As much as I appreciate their straps, I think ISOFRANE is tone deaf in promoting a free N95 Mask w/Filter with each order. Are you kidding?


----------



## Mr Happy

MDT IT said:


> ...awakening.
> Seiko Arnie , first ana/digi of story..


Amazing photo1, I love the original Arny, nice lume, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sambation

Got my first Isofrane a week ago, overall very happy - feels high quality, smells great and very comfy on the wrist, even in hot climates. One thing I noticed is that it's really a struggle pushing the strap into the keepers. I guess this guarantees safety though, so not complaining but just an observation.


----------



## neilwatch

subkrawler said:


> A few weeks ago, member "alexkarbo" posted a thread wondering what was up with Home - ISOfrane dive watch strap. It piqued my interest because last year, I'd heard a rumor that Isofrane may be making a comeback. Since hearing, I was hoping they would make a return, as I've been looking for a high quality, non-silicone, vintage-inspired strap to mate to my vintage Aquadive Model 50.
> 
> Using a bit of "moderator magic" I was able to contact Isofrane to see if I could get some samples to review for you guys, and to test for myself. They were very responsive and sent two straps with the three buckles that they'll be offering. Their first model strap is a PloProf style(for lack of a better term) but if you're familiar with vintage divers, other makers used the same style too. They did tell me that there will be other models/styles available soon, so it sounds like there will be lots to look forward to from Isofrane.
> 
> Now just so we're clear, this review is completely uninfluenced by "feebies", discounts etc. While these straps and buckles were sent to me free of charge, I will be returning them as soon as the review is complete.
> 
> So let's start with the specs supplied to me by Isofrane.
> 
> Length (buckle half): 101.6mm
> Length (long half): 131.8mm
> Thickness at lug: 5.5mm
> Thickness at end: 3.7mm
> Width at lug: 24mm (22mm and 20mm coming soon)
> Width at end: 22mm
> Country of origin for straps: Italy
> Country of origin for buckles: Germany
> Color: Black (with blue and orange planned for the future)
> 
> Now for the pics. The two watches in my collection with 24mm lugs, are a Korsbek Oceaneer, and the vintage Aquadive that I already mentioned. I knew as soon as I took the straps out of the box, that they'd be perfect for the Aquadive. However, I wasn't sure if the retro style would work well with a more modern design like the Korsbek. After putting them on the Korsbek, my concerns were over. Vintage or modern, I think these these straps work very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you'll notice in the pic above, there are two buckle styles, the squared and the rounded. The squared comes in a brushed finish, and a polished finish. The rounded comes in a satin, bead-blasted finish. All buckles are stainless steel, signed "Isofrane" with the squared being signed on the underside, and the rounded being signed on the top. They're thick, solid, very well finished, secured with a screw, and definitely built for the long haul. I'm extremely impressed.
> 
> Brushed buckle........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polished buckle........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satin blasted buckle........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of straps showing a light, ribbed texture and "Isofrane/Made in Italy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the tests. My first test was on a Viking Pro HD vulcanized rubber dry suit, and using the Oceaneer. My wrists are 7" and I was wearing a PolarTec 300 fleece undergarment. The strap is on the third to last hole, so I'm happy with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I tested it on a Rubatex G-231N "Blown Nitrogen" 3mm wetsuit with cuff zippers. This suit proved thicker than just a standard 5mm, so I went with it instead. Again a great fit, and I was wearing the strap on the 5th to last hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, my wrists are 7" and more flat than round, so hopefully these photos will give you guys a decent idea of how the straps will wear. Naturally, the lug to lug distance of different watches will slightly change the fit, but I think this is a good baseline for determining whether these straps will work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I'm very impressed with the entire package and can't really find anything wrong. The rubber compound that Isofrane has chosen is quite possibly the best that I've encountered, and I have an IWC, DOXAs, Hirsch Extremes, and a Tropic(silicone as well as a vintage). The material is very comfortable and feels good on the wrist. It's not too stiff, has an ample amount of stretch, but isn't so soft that it feels cheap...it's just right. The molding is crisp and virtually perfect, with the molding lines very difficult to see. Since these are not silicone, they're not lint magnets, so they stay looking clean. Really, I don't know if there is much more that I can convey here on the forum, but once you have them in hand, you'll know what I mean. They exude quality.
> 
> Pricing, as I was told, would be around $100 for the strap featuring the rounded buckle, and around $120 for the squared, regardless of finish. Isofrane is ready to go, as they have ample stock of straps and buckles, but they're still waiting on the packaging to be completed. They're so concerned about quality, that they're even having the packaging made in Germany. Now that's what I'm talking about.|>
> 
> For now, they told me to just keep checking the website, as the launch could be any day now. Once the site is live, direct purchasing will be available. If there is anything that I've neglected to cover, you guys let me know. If I don't know, I'll do my best to find out.


Hi. Do they have any odor? Thanks


----------



## arutlosjr11

neilwatch said:


> Hi. Do they have any odor? Thanks


They smell like vanilla.


----------



## neilwatch

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigisland

Isofrane on Helson Spear Diver Frame


----------



## tiki5698

Black and blue, love ISOs!


----------



## d_himan

My Wabi-sabi pair. Despite a YM, this combo gets more wrist time...


----------



## jgdill

I'm a big fan of isofranes, Great straps!


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Anthracite Iso


----------



## watchman600

Any thoughts on the 2 different buckles?
*"RS* buckles are made of forged and hand finished in stainless steel
*IN *buckles are made of stamped and bead blasted stainless steel"
RS seems to be a lot more money ($139 over $109).



https://shop.aquadive.com/product/isofrane-straps/



Also, which buckles does LongIsland watch use for $129?








ISOfrane Hypoallergenic Dive Strap with Ventilation Bars and Adjustment Slots #ISO-01


ISOfrane hypoallergenic and ventilated soft rubber dive strap with 15 fine adjustment holes #ISO-01




www.longislandwatch.com




Thank you for clearing up this confusion.
Obviously, I want the best price and the best product.


----------



## Bonzodog

Anthracite on my U1


----------



## slickvolt

I like it. Im eyeballing the U50

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Pesos

How do the Isofranes compare with crafter blue universal straps? I am looking for a nice rubber strap for my baby tuna and I like the look of these Isofranes. Very expensive though, are they really that much better than crafter blue? Looks wise I prefer the isofrane but is there a noticeable jump in quality?


----------



## CGSshorty

Jeff Pesos said:


> How do the Isofranes compare with crafter blue universal straps? I am looking for a nice rubber strap for my baby tuna and I like the look of these Isofranes. Very expensive though, are they really that much better than crafter blue? Looks wise I prefer the isofrane but is there a noticeable jump in quality?


As far as comfort, there is no comparison. The Isofrane is worlds better. The CB does look great and is well made, so if you like the fitted style don't hesitate to try it.

I realized after I posted that you were asking about their universal fit straps, not the fitted ones.
I haven't tried one of those, but if the quality is as good as the fitted models then it will be fine.


----------



## Jeff Pesos

CGSshorty said:


> As far as comfort, there is no comparison. The Isofrane is worlds better. The CB does look great and is well made, so if you like the fitted style don't hesitate to try it.


I already have a fitted CB strap for my Samurai. Looks great and comfort isn't too bad. I was looking at the isofrane since the tuna can case doesn't really need a fitted strap nor does CB have one. Would you say the isofrane rubber is softer and more pliable than CB?


----------



## CGSshorty

Jeff Pesos said:


> I already have a fitted CB strap for my Samurai. Looks great and comfort isn't too bad. I was looking at the isofrane since the tuna can case doesn't really need a fitted strap nor does CB have one. Would you say the isofrane rubber is softer and more pliable than CB?


There's no comparison. CB straps are stiff as a board compared to Isofrane.


----------



## Guillermo Pelaez

Hi, 
I would like to know how the ISOfrane compares with a Bonetto Cinturini 284 softness wise. The price difference is quite large and while the design is very different, both will serve my needs.
Thanks!


----------



## ugawino

I've had real Isofranes as well as $20 knock-offs from Amazon. 

For the difference in price, I would never buy another authentic Isofrane.


----------



## BobMartian

Guillermo Pelaez said:


> Hi,
> I would like to know how the ISOfrane compares with a Bonetto Cinturini 284 softness wise. The price difference is quite large and while the design is very different, both will serve my needs.
> Thanks!


BC is softer because ISOfrane is thicker than BC. BC has a stronger vanilla smell. BC is so affordable I'd buy both.


----------



## Guillermo Pelaez

ugawino said:


> I've had real Isofranes as well as $20 knock-offs from Amazon.
> 
> For the difference in price, I would never buy another authentic Isofrane.


Thank you for the input... I do have a Borealis Isofrane style that I find a bit stiff for my taste. I am not planning to use them for diving. I only and strictly use zulus for that purpose (or NATO with no single point of failure if I can find one with a proper bucke...). This is more for the look.

Cheers,


----------



## Guillermo Pelaez

BobMartian said:


> BC is softer because ISOfrane is thicker than BC. BC has a stronger vanilla smell. BC is so affordable I'd buy both.


I see, makes a lot of sense... Thanks!


----------



## TimeRaider

subkrawler said:


> A few weeks ago, member "alexkarbo" posted a thread wondering what was up with Home - ISOfrane dive watch strap. It piqued my interest because last year, I'd heard a rumor that Isofrane may be making a comeback. Since hearing, I was hoping they would make a return, as I've been looking for a high quality, non-silicone, vintage-inspired strap to mate to my vintage Aquadive Model 50.
> 
> Using a bit of "moderator magic" I was able to contact Isofrane to see if I could get some samples to review for you guys, and to test for myself. They were very responsive and sent two straps with the three buckles that they'll be offering. Their first model strap is a PloProf style(for lack of a better term) but if you're familiar with vintage divers, other makers used the same style too. They did tell me that there will be other models/styles available soon, so it sounds like there will be lots to look forward to from Isofrane.
> 
> Now just so we're clear, this review is completely uninfluenced by "feebies", discounts etc. While these straps and buckles were sent to me free of charge, I will be returning them as soon as the review is complete.
> 
> So let's start with the specs supplied to me by Isofrane.
> 
> Length (buckle half): 101.6mm
> Length (long half): 131.8mm
> Thickness at lug: 5.5mm
> Thickness at end: 3.7mm
> Width at lug: 24mm (22mm and 20mm coming soon)
> Width at end: 22mm
> Country of origin for straps: Italy
> Country of origin for buckles: Germany
> Color: Black (with blue and orange planned for the future)
> 
> Now for the pics. The two watches in my collection with 24mm lugs, are a Korsbek Oceaneer, and the vintage Aquadive that I already mentioned. I knew as soon as I took the straps out of the box, that they'd be perfect for the Aquadive. However, I wasn't sure if the retro style would work well with a more modern design like the Korsbek. After putting them on the Korsbek, my concerns were over. Vintage or modern, I think these these straps work very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you'll notice in the pic above, there are two buckle styles, the squared and the rounded. The squared comes in a brushed finish, and a polished finish. The rounded comes in a satin, bead-blasted finish. All buckles are stainless steel, signed "Isofrane" with the squared being signed on the underside, and the rounded being signed on the top. They're thick, solid, very well finished, secured with a screw, and definitely built for the long haul. I'm extremely impressed.
> 
> Brushed buckle........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polished buckle........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satin blasted buckle........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of straps showing a light, ribbed texture and "Isofrane/Made in Italy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the tests. My first test was on a Viking Pro HD vulcanized rubber dry suit, and using the Oceaneer. My wrists are 7" and I was wearing a PolarTec 300 fleece undergarment. The strap is on the third to last hole, so I'm happy with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I tested it on a Rubatex G-231N "Blown Nitrogen" 3mm wetsuit with cuff zippers. This suit proved thicker than just a standard 5mm, so I went with it instead. Again a great fit, and I was wearing the strap on the 5th to last hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, my wrists are 7" and more flat than round, so hopefully these photos will give you guys a decent idea of how the straps will wear. Naturally, the lug to lug distance of different watches will slightly change the fit, but I think this is a good baseline for determining whether these straps will work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I'm very impressed with the entire package and can't really find anything wrong. The rubber compound that Isofrane has chosen is quite possibly the best that I've encountered, and I have an IWC, DOXAs, Hirsch Extremes, and a Tropic(silicone as well as a vintage). The material is very comfortable and feels good on the wrist. It's not too stiff, has an ample amount of stretch, but isn't so soft that it feels cheap...it's just right. The molding is crisp and virtually perfect, with the molding lines very difficult to see. Since these are not silicone, they're not lint magnets, so they stay looking clean. Really, I don't know if there is much more that I can convey here on the forum, but once you have them in hand, you'll know what I mean. They exude quality.
> 
> Pricing, as I was told, would be around $100 for the strap featuring the rounded buckle, and around $120 for the squared, regardless of finish. Isofrane is ready to go, as they have ample stock of straps and buckles, but they're still waiting on the packaging to be completed. They're so concerned about quality, that they're even having the packaging made in Germany. Now that's what I'm talking about.|>
> 
> For now, they told me to just keep checking the website, as the launch could be any day now. Once the site is live, direct purchasing will be available. If there is anything that I've neglected to cover, you guys let me know. If I don't know, I'll do my best to find out.


I wore an Isofrane band daily for one year. It still looked brand new and even retained its "chocolate" scent.


----------



## kritameth

Love it on my SBGH255, but black might be too boring come summer time. What color would you rock with this?


----------



## Jeff Pesos

kritameth said:


> Love it on my SBGH255, but black might be too boring come summer time. What color would you rock with this?
> View attachment 15569733


Orange for sure! 🍊


----------



## kritameth

Jeff Pesos said:


> Orange for sure! 🍊


Thanks @Jeff Pesos! Orange is my favorite fun watch/strap color, though I worry I already have too many orange straps on other watches. Just for the sake of it, what would be your second choice?


----------



## Jeff Pesos

kritameth said:


> Thanks @Jeff Pesos! Orange is my favorite fun watch/strap color, though I worry I already have too many orange straps on other watches. Just for the sake of it, what would be your second choice?


Orange is a fun watch colour. But that's not the only reason, the seconds hand and the chapter ring has an orange ish glow to them.

If orange wasn't allowed, navy blue and yellow would be a very distant 2nd and 3rd choices respectively.


----------



## kritameth

Jeff Pesos said:


> Orange is a fun watch colour. But that's not the only reason, the seconds hand and the chapter ring has an orange ish glow to them.
> 
> If orange wasn't allowed, navy blue and yellow would be a very distant 2nd and 3rd choices respectively.


All great points! It's looking more and more like it'll be an orange. Thanks again! ??


----------



## MikeyT

I have never worn an Isofrane strap, but I bought Obris Morgan-frane and Borealis-frane straps, both in black and orange for a comparison. The Obris Morgans are long gone, but I wear the Borealis straps regularly. I also have and wear the Bonetto Cinturini 284.


----------



## jgdill

Nothing comes close to Isofrane, I've got about 10 now


----------



## mbarmbar

Does anyone know where Isofrane straps are produced? Where are they coming from?


----------



## offshore171

mbarmbar said:


> Does anyone know where Isofrane straps are produced? Where are they coming from?


Made in Italy and they ship from Austria.


----------



## PCCM

MikeyT said:


> The Obris Morgans are long gone, but I wear the Borealis straps regularly. I also have and wear the Bonetto Cinturini 284.


Curious - why did you ditch the Obris? I have used all 3 - iso, obris, borealis - the obris has become a little stiff over the last 5 years or so, as compared to my iso. But it has also seen lots of pool and ocean time, and Way more wrist time than my iso just because I like the aqua. I'll say the iso is totally worth the hype, but I like to change straps often so for me I prefer a cheaper variant and more of them.


----------



## gregg

This one is years old and has seen much daily wear, but still looks and feels new


----------



## Spring-Diver

jgdill said:


> Nothing comes close to Isofrane, I've got about 10 now
> View attachment 15570960


100% agree! Especially on the 9


----------



## duc

Does anyone know if the RS DLC buckle is available for purchase from the Isofrane website? I have been unsuccessful in my attempts to get the site to allow me to purchase one for the past few days.


----------



## duc

duc said:


> Does anyone know if the RS DLC buckle is available for purchase from the Isofrane website? I have been unsuccessful in my attempts to get the site to allow me to purchase one for the past few days.


If anyone is interested, everything I needed was available here: Synchron Watches Store - ISOfrane, Tropic, Aquadive and more


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## SethBullock

Does anyone have a good source for parts? I just purchased an orange 20mm strap second hand, and it arrived with only one keeper.


----------



## duc

SethBullock said:


> Does anyone have a good source for parts? I just purchased an orange 20mm strap second hand, and it arrived with only one keeper.


Post 625 (two above yours). One of the shop options is "Isofrane Spare Parts".


----------



## SethBullock

duc said:


> Post 625 (two above yours). One of the shop options is "Isofrane Spare Parts".


Perfect. Thank you sir.


----------



## dj-76

Does isofrane offer any kind of warrantee?


----------



## 76.ultra

Does it taper at all? I'd like to try a 22mm but need 20 at the end.


----------



## duc

I'm pretty sure the 24mm tapers to 22mm, but the rest do not taper. I think if you spend a little time on their website you can find out for sure.


----------



## TJ19

Thanks for sharing


----------



## 76.ultra

duc said:


> I'm pretty sure the 24mm tapers to 22mm, but the rest do not taper. I think if you spend a little time on their website you can find out for sure.


Thank you.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Ayreonaut

Referencing a couple of photos posted by u/Synchron


----------



## wiesi1989

Selling mine atm, if interested - DM me


----------



## MW597

May have to bite the bullet and try out an isofrane. I did love the original tropic strap I’ve tried recently.


----------



## kritameth

Ayreonaut said:


> Referencing a couple of photos posted by u/Synchron


Just spectacular!


----------



## Ayreonaut

State of the (ISOfrane) Collection

Just added the orange.


----------



## davidevo

Spring-Diver said:


> 100% agree! Especially on the 9


Perfect perfect perfect combo


----------



## Watchcap

Received my first Isofrane yesterday, and holy cow, that smell. I notice it from across the room. Does sit ever dissipate?


----------



## Spring-Diver

davidevo said:


> Perfect perfect perfect combo


Thanks mate 🍻 I love it 🤙


----------



## MaBr

Got a new orange Isofrane for the Synchron today.


----------



## koiom

Watchcap said:


> Received my first Isofrane yesterday, and holy cow, that smell. I notice it from across the room. Does sit ever dissipate?


I bought a used SBBN015 that came with an Isofrane about 8 years ago.
Pretty sure the smell is still just as strong as the day I got it
Thankfully I really like the smell and am regularly seen sniffing my wrist when I wear it


----------



## SSingh1975

22mm black isofrane squeezed on my 20mm lug Breitling superocean.


----------



## BobMartian




----------



## daveyoha

MaBr said:


> Got a new orange Isofrane for the Synchron today.
> View attachment 15810611


I've been considering this same color choice for mine. Thanks for the visual reference, looks fabulous.


----------



## greedyboythomson

+1 Looks great. I'm heading over there to order one right now.


----------



## SSingh1975




----------



## Lepdiggums

One of my most favorite staps for the Autozilla.


----------



## clockworksynergy

great


----------



## jgdill




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## BobMartian




----------



## Camguy

I'm a convert, late to the fold.

I've always been happy with Benetto Cinturini, quality and price (I love that vanilla smell, too), so I was reluctant to spend that kind of money, for a freakin' rubber strap, sight unseen.

The _only_ blue rubber strap that even came close to matching the color of my Seebattallion was an Isofrane. It's a pretty nice watch, so I figured what the hell.

Man, I was missing out. Aside from being incredibly comfortable with the material, vents and underside ribbing, the number of adjustment holes so closely spaced makes the right fit easy, and I love the length. I have several straps I barely have enough leftover tail to tuck into the second floating keeper. The buckles are outstanding too...really well-forged and machined.

I was so impressed I got another for my Sinn, and I think they'd both look good on Iso's "anthracite." Damn shame the two are different lugs widths.

More strap companies need to step up their buckle game and not just throw on a cheap pin/thumbnail buckle (I'm looking at _you, _BC).


----------



## duc

@Camguy, that is a great, real world review. I have a couple already, and when I hear others compare them to the ones that look like Isofranes< I'm always on the fence as to whether or not to try one. Comforting to know I've been making the right decision without even knowing why.


----------



## Camguy

duc said:


> @Camguy, that is a great, real world review. I have a couple already, and when I hear others compare them to the ones that look like Isofranes< I'm always on the fence as to whether or not to try one. Comforting to know I've been making the right decision without even knowing why.


Thanks, duc. The OEM rubber strap/clasp for the Mühle is fantastic, but it's black and I wanted to jazz it up a bit. Then I started thinking I'd bought one of Sinn's strap/clasps for the EZM13, and jeez...that was something like $250. Even their regular pin-buckle strap, and nice as it really is (metal tubes in the springbar holes...nice touch), I just checked _they're _$130, for crying out loud. Suddenly an Isofrane doesn't sound so bad.

The fine adjustment possible with the Isofrane's is a major plus. Both the Mühle and the Sinn OEMs are "cut it and hope for the best." At least the Mühle's has a couple of microadjust holes in the clasp, which seems so simple I'm not sure why Sinn never did it. Having stops every 3mm along the length is very nice


----------



## BobMartian




----------



## BobMartian




----------



## michael_m

LLD and a blue&#8230;great match...I need more colors










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryBoy-

Fairly new to the watch hobby. Is the Isofrane strap significantly better than cheaper alternatives?


----------



## neilwatch

HarryBoy- said:


> Fairly new to the watch hobby. Is the Isofrane strap significantly better than cheaper alternatives?


Hi. I don't know if it is better. But from what I have read seems to be more authentic for an older watch.


----------



## MaBr

HarryBoy- said:


> Fairly new to the watch hobby. Is the Isofrane strap significantly better than cheaper alternatives?


No, they're not. It's without a doubt the best of them all but it's not worth the premium. Go for Borealis or something similar to begin with and upgrade if you've got the cash to spend.

With that said I own almost ten Isofrane straps and I love them. The finishing on the buckle is next level and nothing I've tried comes close to it. They are the real deal and as mentioned they are fantastic but you pay a lot for the brand.


----------



## berserkkw

how about the buckle? IN or RS buckle? which would you go for?


----------



## DadLife

Definitely the RS buckle; it sits flatter on the wrist when worn. The IN buckle creates a gap between your wrist and the strap.


----------



## neilwatch

berserkkw said:


> how about the buckle? IN or RS buckle? which would you go for?


What is RS versus IN? Thanks


----------



## berserkkw

neilwatch said:


> What is RS versus IN? Thanks


IN Buckle









RS Buckle


----------



## ugawino

Still the gold standard for dive straps.

I'll never forgive myself for butchering one with a razor blade because it was difficult to squeeze between the lugs. 🙄


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## watchman600

Still not sure the difference, other than maybe the RS doesn't have any lettering,
and the IN says ISOFRANE. Am I right?


----------



## uvalaw2005

watchman600 said:


> Still not sure the difference, other than maybe the RS doesn't have any lettering,
> and the IN says ISOFRANE. Am I right?


They're a very different shape and wear differently on the wrist. The IN creates a bulge on the underside of my wrist that the RS does not. I think the RS is also milled while the IN is stamped. In other words, there's a reason the RS costs more.


----------



## DadLife

watchman600 said:


> Still not sure the difference, other than maybe the RS doesn't have any lettering,
> and the IN says ISOFRANE. Am I right?


There are pictures just a few posts up (posted by "berserkkw"); do those not help illustrate the difference, or did you not see them?


----------



## watchman600

@DadLife I looked at the picture of each and this is exactly 
what I was commenting on. The picture didn't help me at all.
Other than no lettering, and the orientation being the opposite way in the picture,
I did not see any difference. That's why I asked.
@uvalaw2005 explained it nicely, but it is hard, 
if not impossible, to see that in the picture.


----------



## BobMartian

Please Don't Feed the Trolls


----------



## DadLife

watchman600 said:


> @DadLife I looked at the picture of each and this is exactly
> what I was commenting on. The picture didn't help me at all.
> Other than no lettering, and the orientation being the opposite way in the picture,
> I did not see any difference. That's why I asked.
> @uvalaw2005 explained it nicely, but it is hard,
> if not impossible, to see that in the picture.


Thanks for clearing that up.

One is curved (the IN). The other is flat (the RS). The curved one (the IN) does not sit flat on your wrist.


----------



## leadbelly2550

I pondered Isofrane for a particular watch and ended up with Crafter Blue instead. They're both high-quality options.


----------



## BobMartian

Crafter Blue smells terrible


----------



## leadbelly2550

BobMartian said:


> Crafter Blue smells terrible


vulcanized rubber has a strong and foul chemical odor unless it's scented during the manufacturing process. every natural rubber strap i have tried as some kind of scent. i suppose some bother people more than others. i have not spent quality time smelling isofrane straps, but i understand they are scented, as are some good quality Italian rubber straps I use sometimes.

The scent invariably fades, and it fades faster from being in the ocean, lakes, rivers. Unless I put the crafter blue (i'm wearing it today) right under my nose, the scent isn't noticeable after one summer of wear that included a lot of time in the water.


----------



## BobMartian

Isofrane doesn't have a distinct smell. 

Crafter Blue has a potent cocoa butter suntan lotion scent. I found it nauseating. Also the metal keeper is trash, doesn't work as well as a rubber keeper. 

Bonetto Cinturini has a mild vanilla smell that never fades. I have 6 year old straps that still smell.


----------



## pinchelobster

New strap for my U1. Very pleased.


----------



## smilton

Love the original Isofrane.


----------



## duc

A question for the Isofraners. Omega used Isofrane for the PloProf 600 (166.0077). Is it basically the same as a 24mm Isofrane (with Omega branding), or is it tapered? Thanks team!


----------



## basculante

Best dive strap ever!


----------



## Spring-Diver

While I’ve owned the orange & green, the black seems to be much more softer/pliable/flexible.
My question is: Are all of the colors stiffer than the black? I was thinking of picking up the Anthracite.
Does anyone here have experience with it vs the black?

TIA

🍻
Shannon


----------



## BobMartian

I haven’t noticed a difference between colors. I have black, Antarctic, and orange. The softest rubber strap I have is Bonetto Cinturini.


----------



## MaBr

They have definitely changed the formula on the black version recently. I have two black Isofrane and now I got a third and it's totally different. It's much softer and the smell of vanilla is gone. The new strap feels much cheaper and I miss the old sturdy rubber feel. 😕 I think the new rubber is the same that they use in the Tropic and it doesn't fit the Isofrane at all in my opinion.


----------



## MaBr

I should add that I also got a light grey and a turquoise at the same time and they both have the old sturdy rubber.


----------



## Spring-Diver

MaBr said:


> They have definitely changed the formula on the black version recently. I have two black Isofrane and now I got a third and it's totally different. It's much softer and the smell of vanilla is gone. The new strap feels much cheaper and I miss the old sturdy rubber feel.  I think the new rubber is the same that they use in the Tropic and it doesn't fit the Isofrane at all in my opinion.


Hmmm… that doesn’t sound promising. Over the last ten years I’ve had at least 12 black Isofrane straps. They all felt the same….perfect! I’ll roll the dice on the anthracite in a few weeks. I’ll send out the RS buckle to get bead blasted so it matches my Sinn’s.


----------



## MaBr

Spring-Diver said:


> Hmmm… that doesn’t sound promising. Over the last ten years I’ve had at least 12 black Isofrane straps. They all felt the same….perfect! I’ll roll the dice on the anthracite in a few weeks. I’ll send out the RS buckle to get bead blasted so it matches my Sinn’s.


Keep us posted! It'd be interesting to see if the anthracite is still the old one. They'll be premium soon so better stock up. 😁


----------



## BobMartian

I buy from the Long Island watch website. No shipping and no tax. The strap I bought in December has the vanilla scent.






ISOfrane Dive Watch Bands, Watch straps | Island Watch


ISOfrane Dive Watch Bands, watch straps




longislandwatch.com


----------



## NS1

BobMartian said:


> I buy from the Long Island watch website. No shipping and no tax. The strap I bought in December has the vanilla scent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISOfrane Dive Watch Bands, Watch straps | Island Watch
> 
> 
> ISOfrane Dive Watch Bands, watch straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longislandwatch.com


Looks like they have the new straps now. Just checked and this was included in the description for the light grey one: "The ISOfrane straps use a new rubber compound that makes the strap softer, super comfortable and more durable than any other dive strap available."


----------



## MaBr

NS1 said:


> Looks like they have the new straps now. Just checked and this was included in the description for the light grey one: "The ISOfrane straps use a new rubber compound that makes the strap softer, super comfortable and more durable than any other dive strap available."


I think it's a really bad decision from Isofrane. If I want a soft and comfortable strap I can buy a copy from Borealis for 1/4 of the price but if I want sturdy and bulletproof I go for Isofrane. This might seem harsh but if this new rubber applies for all versions, I have without a doubt bought my last Isofrane.


----------



## BobMartian

When Isofrane quality goes down the price goes up. A lot of people are saying their tropic is also poor quality.


----------



## maliboo74

Big ole 24mm Isofrane on Heroic18.


----------



## tomcfitz

Just picked up a couple isofranes, and my Zelos has a quick release pin thing for the bracelet... Is there a brand of spring bars that you guys recommend for these straps, or will any do?


----------



## BobMartian

These guys are so stingy there can’t include spring bars. $5 straps on AE come with spring bars.


----------



## tomcfitz

BobMartian said:


> These guys are so stingy there can’t include spring bars. $5 straps on AE come with spring bars.



Yeah... I was pretty surprised honestly.


----------



## 19thnervousbreakdown

Spring-Diver said:


> While I’ve owned the orange & green, the black seems to be much more softer/pliable/flexible.
> My question is: Are all of the colors stiffer than the black? I was thinking of picking up the Anthracite.
> Does anyone here have experience with it vs the black?
> 
> TIA
> 
> 🍻
> Shannon


I have black one (new) and (old) and a almost new but 2 years old Anthracite. The Anthracite is the stiffest of them. Cant make out a difference between the two black ones. Feel exactly the same. So maybe the formula for the black was always some kind softer than the other ones.... 



tomcfitz said:


> Just picked up a couple isofranes, and my Zelos has a quick release pin thing for the bracelet... Is there a brand of spring bars that you guys recommend for these straps, or will any do?


Basically any spring bar will do it for you. Even the Seiko fat bars fitted through the holes of the Isofranes. Also the material is sturdy enough that a little bit of movement (in case the springbar is slimmer than the hole) won't damage it.


----------



## BSwed

I've been trying to reach the Isofrane site for the last two days - it seems more less dead. Some text loads after a minute or so, but no pictures. Is it under a massive DDoS-attack?


----------



## Paul in SC

I did it! Yes, I ordered a navy blue with the RS buckle. $139 plus $10 for shipping. Is it a little expensive, yep but I look at it this way…
You guys that own them have said it is the best rubber strap. For $150 bucks I can have the best rubber strap in the world that will last for years? OK. Got it! 
I got a color that will match with the Squale 1521 Sun burst blue I purchased. 
It’s priced high but isn’t quality expensive in most things?


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## BobMartian

Buy from Long Island watches. Free shipping


----------



## Paul in SC

I don’t believe it! I arrived today. I ordered it on 3-31 and it is here today. Wow!!


----------



## BSwed

Hm, the ISOfrane dive watch band - rubber dive watch strap site still doesn't work for me. It's super slow and the pages won't load correctly. Anyone else that manage to use it or can confirm they have the same problem as me?


----------



## uvalaw2005

BSwed said:


> Hm, the ISOfrane dive watch band - rubber dive watch strap site still doesn't work for me. It's super slow and the pages won't load correctly. Anyone else that manage to use it or can confirm they have the same problem as me?


Works fine for me.


----------



## BSwed

uvalaw2005 said:


> Works fine for me.


OK, thanks! This is a bit of a mystery. I tried the latest versions of the Chrome and Edge browsers. I don't have problems with any other sites.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

Paul in SC said:


> View attachment 16539085
> 
> 
> I don’t believe it! I arrived today. I ordered it on 3-31 and it is here today. Wow!!


Did you order from the Synchron site? Does it smell like vanilla?


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

BobMartian said:


> Buy from Long Island watches. Free shipping


And apparently they still have the older, firmer, vanilla-ier generation. Just placed my order for a light grey last night armed with that info.


----------



## BobMartian

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> And apparently they still have the older, firmer, vanilla-ier generation. Just placed my order for a light grey last night armed with that info.


Cool. I bought from there with no sales tax. Received in 2 days.


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Alex SBD

Funny story, i bought one a few years ago. Shipping info said it would arrive on a particular day. Never came. I called the center and they said it was there but has to be picked up in person because it was a “hazardous substance.” I explained that isofrane is a watch strap rather than a flammable chemical explosive. Delivered the next day.


----------



## malik713

I just received a blue one from synchron. It’s a soft rubber and it has the vanilla smell. I would strongly recommend it. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cward85

Here's my Seiko Prospex LX SNR043 on my black isofrane:


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Paul in SC

Isofrane and Squale. A nice match don’t you think so?


----------



## myoda

Only use Isofrane on my dive watches. Take them diving and travelling. \

My DSUB1 and soon will also have SMP NTTD on a Orange strap...


----------



## Paul in SC

Isofrane on my ( new to me ) Scurfa. The best rubber strap to be had.


----------



## Mauric

For those of you who have many straps. How do you like the anthracite color? I'm between the black and the anthracite to match it with the Sinn U50.

Here is a photo with the Sinn strap.


----------



## duc

Mauric said:


> For those of you who have many straps. How do you like the anthracite color? I'm between the black and the anthracite to match it with the Sinn U50.
> 
> Here is a photo with the Sinn strap.
> 
> View attachment 16821413


I think Sinn's look a lot better on the Anthracite (and just in case you ask, this is the only snap I have of it on that strap):










I am going to get one for my U50 Pro when it arrives, and probably mount a black buckle as Hoppy suggests.


----------



## jamesiowuk

Love my Squale 1521 Black Polished, the look, size and how it feels on wrist amazing. However not so happy with the Squale straps, the stock Tropic (Type I / Big Boles) nice, however small on my wrist and only on a few holes and did not look right…. AD in UK swapped for Squale Homage Tropic which is longer and fits better my wrist.

This is thin at about 2mm to 3mm thick, already the inside of rubber is showing signs splitting after a few months - not happy. So looking for replacement with either the genuine Tropic strap, understand are 5mm thick and longer or thought why not a IsoFrane? As recently bought knock off IsoFrane Borealis for my beta Citizen diver. The Borealis really good, would say best rubber to date experienced in terms of adjustment and comfort the buckle does not sit straight, keepers slip a bit and took 6 weeks to come from Portugal! 

Dcided to buy real deal for Squale, moment madness picked Orange to match hands.

Review ISOFRANE on Squale 1521:

Plus:
Smell of vanilla really hits you - lovely.
Makes the watch seem bigger but not uncomfortably.
The keepers stay put (unlike Borealis) to the point but of a struggle. 
Buckle fits and ‘hides’.
Feels lovely in heat, no sweat and just feels a better product than Borealis.
Only had one for 3 days and already people have noticed and commented how good combo looks, no one did this for 1521 on the black tropic!

The negatives:
Price….
Seems to mould marks in middle sides unlike Borealis that collect dirt.
Maybe too thick.

Summery really love the ISOFRANE on 1521 but for the summer but think i will order a genuine Tropic strap in black for winter.


----------



## hwy1north

Haven't worn this one for awhile. New look with a new strap!


----------



## Tagdevil




----------



## MaximillionBuxx




----------



## robertmcgregor1058

Definitely the best strap ever


----------



## BobMartian




----------



## robertmcgregor1058

Back at ya


----------



## BobMartian




----------



## iceman66

Hello fellow ISO lovers. Is there a recommended cleaning solution for an ISO? I have an 8 years old orange that has really darkened around the edges and such, I assume from dirt. Any advice on how to freshen it up a bit? TIA

Obligatory ISO shot


----------



## Teeuu

iceman66 said:


> Hello fellow ISO lovers. Is there a recommended cleaning solution for an ISO? I have an 8 years old orange that has really darkened around the edges and such, I assume from dirt. Any advice on how to freshen it up a bit? TIA
> 
> Obligatory ISO shot
> View attachment 16954827


Don't know if it's the best method but here's what I do: I have a tupperware container just the right size. A couple of squirts of dish soap and fill with water, drop in the strap and seal the lid. I just let it soak for 6-8 hours, and invert the container every hour or so for agitation. A quick rinse after and that's it.


----------



## iceman66

Teeuu said:


> Don't know if it's the best method but here's what I do: I have a tupperware container just the right size. A couple of squirts of dish soap and fill with water, drop in the strap and seal the lid. I just let it soak for 6-8 hours, and invert the container every hour or so for agitation. A quick rinse after and that's it.


Thanks, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Love this combo 










This one too 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maritime

robertmcgregor1058 said:


> Definitely the best strap ever


Funny how so many people say that. Tastes and colors...
I hate it, much too soft, dangerous 'cause these big holes get caught in any edges.
It does'nt look bad though but as a diver it is a liability for me.
From my POV i prefer the Eulit in Perlon. Super precise adjustment, ten times stronger.


----------



## mathu

When you are a time traveller from the 70s to XVII century and everyone admires your ISOfrane...


----------



## sickondivers

*BERNHARDT #Isofrane #LosAngeles







*


----------



## RussMurray

My strap sat unused in my box for a while until a new addition arrived.


----------



## MikoDel

i have one up for sale on these forums if anyone's interested.









F/S: Various Bands: isofrane, Waterborne, Maratac...


All items are genuine OEM unless another brand is specified No discounts for multiple purchases. None of this is on eBay I will do my best to keep the listing current as items sell. Either X'd in the picture, or in the body text. *All prices please add $5 for CONUS shipping *All colors are...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Teeuu

Good for more than dive watches


----------



## Sennelier




----------

